# ممكن اي حد مسلم يدخل ويرد عليا؟؟؟



## مايكل (1 نوفمبر 2005)

*ممكن اي حد مسلم يدخل ويرد عليا؟؟؟*

من هم المسيحيين من وجهة نظرك؟؟؟؟


----------



## Zayer (1 نوفمبر 2005)

اول مرة تحط موضوع مو منقول 

المسيحيين في نضري كمسلم 

هم قوم ارسل الله لهم احد الانبياء وهو عيسى عليه السلام 

ولكنهم في ما بعد اعتبروه إله 

واخدو الصليب الذي يعتقدون ان عيسى عليه السلام صلب عليه  كرمز للظلامة و التضحية ومدري شنو 

ومن ذاك الوقت الى يومنا هذا وهم يعتقدون ان عيسى عليه السلام ابن الله 

والبعض منهم اهتدى الى طريق الصواب والبعض الاخر ما زال متمسك بدين اجداده 

وهم فرق كثيرة منهم القبطية و الكثلوكية و ما ادري ايش 

وعندهم اكثر من نسخة الى الانجيل 

والمسيحيين لن يعودو الى الطريق الصواب الا بعد خروج النبي عيسى عليه السلام  ومع الامام المهدي عجل الله فرجه 

وبهذا تتوحد جميع الديانات على وجه  الارض 

هذول المسيحيين


----------



## My Rock (1 نوفمبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> اول مرة تحط موضوع مو منقول
> 
> المسيحيين في نضري كمسلم


 
بداية جميلة...





> هم قوم ارسل الله لهم احد الانبياء وهو عيسى عليه السلام


 
بدأنا بالزوغان...



> ولكنهم في ما بعد اعتبروه إله
> 
> واخدو الصليب الذي يعتقدون ان عيسى عليه السلام صلب عليه كرمز للظلامة و التضحية ومدري شنو


 
دليلك؟؟؟




> والبعض منهم اهتدى الى طريق الصواب والبعض الاخر ما زال متمسك بدين اجداده


 
دليل؟؟؟




> وهم فرق كثيرة منهم القبطية و الكثلوكية و ما ادري ايش


 

دليل؟؟؟




> وعندهم اكثر من نسخة الى الانجيل


 

دليل؟؟؟؟



هل ترى ما اسهل كلما الانشاء الذي يخرج من الفم,,,, لكن ما اصعبه الذي يخرج من العقل و ببراهين...


اذا اريد ان اكون مثلك و ارد على سؤال الاخرين ان سألوا من هم المسلمون

فسأقول:

هم قتلة سفاحون يقتلون كل من لم يؤمن بدينهم و ينكحون ملكات الايمان....

هم كفرة يعبدون الة و العزة اذ في عصر الجاهلية لم يكن هناك تشكيل او تنقيط و كانت كلمة الله و اللة تكتب سواويا, لذلك هم يعبدون اللة, الذي قال فيها القران, الة و العزة ان شفاعتهما لترتجى....

و المسلمين عنهدم كتاب مزيف, لم ياتي من عند اللى بل كتبه محمد الذين يعتقدون انه نبي لكنه انسان امي اعادة كتابة التوراة بصيغة اخرى على لسان ورقة ابن نوفل...

و السمين هم فرق كثيرة 73 فرقة و منها فرقة وحدة ستدخل الجنة حسب ايمانهم, لكنهك سيدخلون النار جميعا...



هل يعجبك هذا الاسلوب الساذج الغير مبني على دلائل او براهين؟؟؟؟

تحب نستمر بهذه الطريقة؟؟؟


----------



## Zayer (1 نوفمبر 2005)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> بداية جميلة...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



هو سألني من هم المسيحيين من وجهة نضرك وانا جاوبت 

ما طالب بالادلة على ما نقول  

انا عرفت المسيحيين من وجهة نضري


----------



## My Rock (1 نوفمبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> هو سألني من هم المسيحيين من وجهة نضرك وانا جاوبت
> 
> ما طالب بالادلة على ما نقول
> 
> انا عرفت المسيحيين من وجهة نضري


 
على عيني و راسي... لكن الا ترى من الاجدر ان تبني وجهت نظرك على حقائق لا على اوهام؟؟


----------



## Zayer (1 نوفمبر 2005)

> على عيني و راسي... لكن الا ترى من الاجدر ان تبني وجهت نظرك على حقائق لا على اوهام؟؟



لان ديننا يقول لنا كذا فأحنا اقتنعنا به هذا من ناحية 

ومن ناحية اخرى 

مب داخلة مخي فكرة ابن الله بغض النضر عن نفي ديننا لها 

ومن ناحية اخرى ايضا 

انا شفت اشياء في الاسلام تخليني اتمسك به اكثر واكثر


----------



## My Rock (1 نوفمبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> لان ديننا يقول لنا كذا فأحنا اقتنعنا به هذا من ناحية


 
اين في القران؟؟؟





> ومن ناحية اخرى
> 
> مب داخلة مخي فكرة ابن الله بغض النضر عن نفي ديننا لها


 

اسالك باسم العقل و الضمير... هل قرات الكتاب المقدس؟؟؟ 

كيف تريدها تدخل مخك اذا انت سمعت وجهت نظر المسلمين فقط من مسألة الابن!!!

الا يجدر بك القراءة و التمعن حتى يتسنى لك ان تقول اه هذا غير صحيح؟؟




> ومن ناحية اخرى ايضا
> 
> انا شفت اشياء في الاسلام تخليني اتمسك به اكثر واكثر


 
ممكن امثلة عن الي موجود بالاسلام و غير موجود بالمسيحية؟


----------



## Al Rashed (1 نوفمبر 2005)

سؤال سهل ^_^:

المسيحين هم من اتبعوا الدين المسيحي اللي ظهر بعد اليهودية عندما ارسل الله أنبياءه الثلاث زكريا ويحيى وعيسى عليهم السلام إلى بني اسرائيل فقتل اليهود نبيي الله يحيى وزكريا عليهما السلام ورفع الله تعالى المسيح عيسى إليه وصلب اليهود شبيهه وقتلوه
ثم بدأ الحوارين بتدوين كلام الله الانجيل نقلا من كلام المسيح عيسى عليه السلام منها انتشرت المسيحيه في روما اوربا تحديا واستمر انتشاره على مدى السنين في العالم..
اعتقد انه هذا قناعة كل مسلم عن المسيحين واما عن المشاعر فتختلف من مسلم لمسلم فمن المسلمين من يكره المسيحين ومنهم ما يحبهم ومنهم لا ذلك ولا ذاك وهذه المشاعر ما نقدر نغيرها يغيرها فقط الله تعالى مقلب القلوب  ^^


----------



## انسانية (1 نوفمبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> اول مرة تحط موضوع مو منقول
> 
> المسيحيين في نضري كمسلم
> 
> ...



وانا زيك..بس حابة اضيف بانه انا احب المسيحيين المسالمين

وما يصير ناذيهم حتى لو كانوا غير معاهدين


----------



## انسانية (1 نوفمبر 2005)

*ماي روك*

حتى لو جبنا لكم دليل من القران والاحاديث والروايات

مو انتم ما تؤمنوا بيها..ليش نجيب ؟؟؟


عالعموم اسفة اذا ازعجتك

وتقبل خالص امنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## Zayer (2 نوفمبر 2005)

> اسالك باسم العقل و الضمير... هل قرات الكتاب المقدس؟؟؟
> 
> كيف تريدها تدخل مخك اذا انت سمعت وجهت نظر المسلمين فقط من مسألة الابن!!!
> 
> الا يجدر بك القراءة و التمعن حتى يتسنى لك ان تقول اه هذا غير صحيح؟؟



انا لم اقرأ الانجيل و لكن العقل الي يرفض هذي الفكرة مب بس المسلمين 



> ممكن امثلة عن الي موجود بالاسلام و غير موجود بالمسيحية؟



انا ما اعرف الكثير عن المسيحية حتى اقول ما هو غير الموجود فيها 

ولكن اوجه لك نفس السؤال بما انك مطلع شوي على الاسلام من وجهة نضرك على الاقل


----------



## استفانوس (2 نوفمبر 2005)

هي تماما كما يقول الحديث القدسي
الاغنياء وكلائي والفقراء عيالي
وايضا تماما كما ذكر القران ابن السبيل
فهيا كلام بلاغي ومجازي


----------



## الله الواحد القاهر (2 نوفمبر 2005)

اقسم بالله العلى العظيم 

انه فرت دموعى من عينى عندما رايت هذا 

اخوانى المسيحين 
انا اريد قسيس او اى شخص يكون دارس الانجيل والدين المسيحى

كويس

وانا ان شاء لله راح اخلى ليه حوار مع شيخ فقيهة مسلم

وان شاء لله الحوار سينزل هنا بالمنتدى بالصور 

وشكرا لكم 

وارجو الابداء بالرأى


----------



## استفانوس (2 نوفمبر 2005)

*ما الافادة من هذا
هل تعبت 
ذو الكراسي لايتخلون عن مراكزهم
الكتاب هو افضل من شيخ وقسيس
كما هو يبحث عن اشياء تخدم مصلحته
انت ايضا ابحث واخذ المعلومة الصحيحة التي تكشف الحقيقة
اقرأ الكتاب المقدس
الرب قال
فتشو الكتب لاعلكم تظنون ان لكم فيها حياة وهي تشهد لي*


----------



## الله الواحد القاهر (2 نوفمبر 2005)

فريد قال:
			
		

> *ما الافادة من هذا
> هل تعبت
> ذو الكراسي لايتخلون عن مراكزهم
> b]*


*

اخوى انا لم اتعب بالعكس*


----------



## استفانوس (2 نوفمبر 2005)

*طيب 
يرجى الاجابة عن المسجد الاقصى*


----------



## السيد الموسوي المسلم (2 نوفمبر 2005)

أخي روك تضحكني ردودك

أين هو الدليل على أن المسيح هو الرب وأستغفر الله


أين هو الدليل على أن دينكم هو الصحيح

أين هو الدليل على أن سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه واله وسلم قطاع الطرق

أنظر كم سهل أن تقول أين هو الدليل


----------



## السيد الموسوي المسلم (2 نوفمبر 2005)

فريد قال:
			
		

> *طيب
> يرجى الاجابة عن المسجد الاقصى*




وما هو السؤال؟


----------



## المسيح و من بعده لا احد (3 نوفمبر 2005)

فريد: الكتاب هو افضل من شيخ وقسيس
كما هو يبحث عن اشياء تخدم مصلحته
انت ايضا ابحث واخذ المعلومة الصحيحة التي تكشف الحقيقة <<<      فريد يا اخي هل تعتقد انهم لكتبهم فاهمون!! اذا شيوخهم بانفسهم مختلفون كل واحد يفسر على كيفيه و بما يخدم مصلحته كما تقول فكيف تريد منهم هم القوم ان يعرفوا التفاسير الصحيحة!!! الله يعينهم ذكروني بالمثل الشهير: *جبتك يا عبدالمعين تعين, لقيتك يا عبدالمعين تتعان *


----------



## استفانوس (4 نوفمبر 2005)

السيد الموسوي المسلم قال:
			
		

> وما هو السؤال؟


السؤال موجود في منتدى الاسئلة
تفضل وجاوب


----------



## اليكس المسلمه (5 نوفمبر 2005)

انا من وجهة نظري

المسحيون

افضل بكثير من اليهود

بمئات المرات


اما افكارنا عنكم
انا كنت سابقآآ مسيحي
ولكني والحمد الله
الان مسلم


ولكني احس بعض
الشئ 
انهم غامضين


----------



## استفانوس (5 نوفمبر 2005)

*من هم الغامضون
وما هو الشئ الغامض
يرجى التوضيح*


----------



## المسيح و من بعده لا احد (5 نوفمبر 2005)

اليكس المسلمه قال:
			
		

> انا من وجهة نظري
> 
> المسحيون
> 
> ...



*ما هذا التخبيص و ما هذه اللخبطة!!!!! * انت يا بنتي شاربة حاجة!! كيف كنت مسيحي سابقا و كيف تحس بعض الشئ انهم غامضين؟!!! رجاء تجميع الافكار وربطها عند طرح الردود وإلا لا تشاركي برأيك من اصلُه!! هذا يسمى تخبيص و استخفاف بالمنتدى و بعقول اعضاءه ! و الله اعلم ما جنسك حتى هذه بحاجة لمداولة!  فأسمك مسلمة أي  *انثى *  و في مشاركتك ذكرت: كنت مسيحي أي *ذكر*!!!! فركز و جمع افكارك ثم ناقش و حاور!  اللـــه يعينا بس!


----------



## christian for ever (6 نوفمبر 2005)

المسيح و من بعده لا احد قال:
			
		

> *ما هذا التخبيص و ما هذه اللخبطة!!!!! * انت يا بنتي شاربة حاجة!! كيف كنت مسيحي سابقا و كيف تحس بعض الشئ انهم غامضين؟!!! رجاء تجميع الافكار وربطها عند طرح الردود وإلا لا تشاركي برأيك من اصلُه!! هذا يسمى تخبيص و استخفاف بالمنتدى و بعقول اعضاءه ! و الله اعلم ما جنسك حتى هذه بحاجة لمداولة!  فأسمك مسلمة أي  *انثى *  و في مشاركتك ذكرت: كنت مسيحي أي *ذكر*!!!! فركز و جمع افكارك ثم ناقش و حاور!  اللـــه يعينا بس!



 اختي المسيح و من بعده لا احد امة محمد متعودة على الكذب و اللف و الدوران فان نبيهم الكاذب قال لهم اكذبوا ان كانت تسدعي مصلحتكم يعني هؤلاء شعب كذاب مخادع


----------



## المسيح و من بعده لا احد (6 نوفمبر 2005)

*و الله لم اتفاجأ بذلك! فهذا عهدي بهم 
شكرا لك عزيزي و الرب يباركك ويحميك  *


----------



## استفانوس (7 نوفمبر 2005)

*ارجو من الاخوة الالتزام
نحن مسيحين
والرب يسوع لايعلمنا ان نقول هكذا
احترام الغير من شيمنا*


----------



## Zayer (8 نوفمبر 2005)

> ارجو من الاخوة الالتزام
> نحن مسيحين
> والرب يسوع لايعلمنا ان نقول هكذا
> احترام الغير من شيمنا



هذا عشان تعذرنا 

فمثل ما يوجد مسلمين غير ملتزمين الادب و يخالفو تعاليم دينهم 

هناك مسيحيين نفس الشئ 

حتى احنا ديننا علمنا قيم و اخلاق ولكن من يلتزم بها


----------



## استفانوس (8 نوفمبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> هذا عشان تعذرنا
> 
> فمثل ما يوجد مسلمين غير ملتزمين الادب و يخالفو تعاليم دينهم
> 
> ...


لالااعذر الاخوة المسلمين من اجل الشتم لانه مسرح لهم اكثر من ذلك
اقر عن ام قرفة ووووووووووووو
وعن الرسول الذي كان يردد على لسانه  ( ثكلتك امك )


----------



## My Rock (8 نوفمبر 2005)

ماذا عن الاية القرانية تبت يدا ابي لهب و تب... يا فريد


----------



## Zayer (9 نوفمبر 2005)

> لالااعذر الاخوة المسلمين من اجل الشتم لانه مسرح لهم اكثر من ذلك
> اقر عن ام قرفة ووووووووووووو
> وعن الرسول الذي كان يردد على لسانه ( ثكلتك امك )



من قال لك الشتم مسرح  ؟ 

و هذي ام قرفة و شو سالفتها حطو موضوع خاص لها 

اما كلمة ثكلتك امك ارجع الى المصادر اللغوية و اعرف معناها 

وشوف شنو الحالات الي كان يقول فيها الرسول صلى الله عليه واله هذي الكلمة  

وتأكد من المصادر انها شيعية و سنية 




> ماذا عن الاية القرانية تبت يدا ابي لهب و تب... يا فريد



ارجع الى تفسير الاية و القصة الي نزلت فيها هذي الاية 

وشوف اي نوع من الشتم هذي الكلمة ( ارجع الى المصادر اللغوية )


----------



## استفانوس (9 نوفمبر 2005)

يااخي الحبيب
لك الاحاديث التي وردت هذه الشتيمة
‏حدثنا ‏ ‏محمد بن أبي عمر العدني ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏عبد الله بن معاذ ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏معمر ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عاصم بن أبي النجود ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي وائل ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏معاذ بن جبل ‏ ‏قال ‏‏كنت مع النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏في سفر فأصبحت يوما قريبا منه ونحن نسير فقلت يا رسول الله أخبرني بعمل يدخلني الجنة ويباعدني من النار قال ‏ ‏لقد سألت عظيما وإنه ليسير على من يسره الله عليه تعبد الله لا تشرك به شيئا وتقيم الصلاة ‏ ‏وتؤتي ‏ ‏الزكاة وتصوم رمضان وتحج ‏ ‏البيت ‏ ‏ثم قال ألا أدلك على أبواب الخير الصوم ‏ ‏جنة ‏ ‏والصدقة تطفئ الخطيئة كما يطفئ النار الماء وصلاة الرجل من جوف الليل ثم قرأ تتجافى جنوبهم عن المضاجع حتى بلغ جزاء بما كانوا يعملون ‏ثم قال ألا أخبرك برأس الأمر وعموده ‏ ‏وذروة ‏ ‏سنامه الجهاد ثم قال ألا أخبرك بملاك ذلك كله قلت بلى فأخذ بلسانه فقال تكف عليك هذا قلت يا نبي الله وإنا لمؤاخذون بما نتكلم به قال ‏ ‏ثكلتك ‏ ‏أمك يا ‏ ‏معاذ ‏ ‏وهل يكب الناس على وجوههم في النار إلا حصائد ألسنتهم 



سنن ابن ماجا .. كتاب الفتن .. باب كف اللسان في الفتنة

‏حدثنا ‏ ‏ابن أبي عمر ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏عبد الله بن معاذ الصنعاني ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏معمر ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عاصم بن أبي النجود ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي وائل ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏معاذ بن جبل ‏ ‏قال ‏‏كنت مع النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏في سفر فأصبحت يوما قريبا منه ونحن نسير فقلت يا رسول الله أخبرني بعمل يدخلني الجنة ويباعدني عن النار قال ‏ ‏لقد سألتني عن عظيم وإنه ليسير على من يسره الله عليه تعبد الله ولا تشرك به شيئا وتقيم الصلاة ‏ ‏وتؤتي الزكاة وتصوم رمضان وتحج ‏ ‏البيت ‏ ‏ثم قال ألا أدلك على أبواب الخير الصوم ‏ ‏جنة ‏ ‏والصدقة تطفئ الخطيئة كما يطفئ الماء النار وصلاة الرجل من جوف الليل قال ثم تلا ‏ تتجافى جنوبهم عن المضاجع حتى بلغ يعملون  ‏ثم قال ألا أخبرك برأس الأمر كله وعموده ‏ ‏وذروة ‏ ‏سنامه قلت بلى يا رسول الله قال رأس الأمر الإسلام وعموده الصلاة ‏ ‏وذروة ‏ ‏سنامه الجهاد ثم قال ألا أخبرك ‏ ‏بملاك ‏ ‏ذلك كله قلت بلى يا نبي الله فأخذ بلسانه قال كف عليك هذا فقلت يا نبي الله وإنا لمؤاخذون بما نتكلم به فقال ‏ ‏ثكلتك أمك ‏ ‏يا ‏ ‏معاذ ‏ ‏وهل يكب الناس في النار على وجوههم أو على مناخرهم إلا حصائد ألسنتهم ‏
‏قال ‏ ‏أبو عيسى ‏ ‏هذا ‏ ‏حديث حسن صحيح




سنن الترمذي .. كتاب الإيمان عن رسول الله .. باب ما جاء في حرمة الصلاة
‏أخبرنا ‏ ‏عبد الله بن صالح ‏ ‏حدثني ‏ ‏معاوية ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عبد الرحمن بن جبير بن نفير ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبيه ‏ ‏جبير بن نفير ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي الدرداء ‏ ‏قال ‏‏كنا مع رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏فشخص ‏ ‏ببصره إلى السماء ثم قال ‏ ‏هذا أوان ‏ ‏يختلس ‏ ‏العلم من الناس حتى لا يقدروا منه على شيء فقال ‏ ‏زياد بن لبيد الأنصاري ‏ ‏يا رسول الله وكيف ‏ ‏يختلس ‏ ‏منا وقد قرأنا القرآن فوالله لنقرأنه ولنقرئنه نساءنا وأبناءنا فقال ثكلتك أمك يا ‏ ‏زياد ‏ ‏إن كنت لأعدك من فقهاء أهل ‏ ‏المدينة ‏ ‏هذه التوراة والإنجيل عند ‏ ‏اليهود ‏ ‏والنصارى ‏ ‏فماذا يغني عنهم 



سنن الدارمي .. المقدمة .. باب ‏من قال العلم الخشية وتقوى الله‏


فيااخي الشتيمة شتمية


----------



## Zayer (9 نوفمبر 2005)

> ‏ثكلتك ‏ ‏أمك



هذي مب سبة ولا شتيمة راجعو المراجع اللغوية 

وانتو تركتو القيم الي في الاحاديث الي ذكرتها انت 

وما حط بصركم الا لى هذي الكلمة 

وهي اصلن ليست من الشتم


----------



## My Rock (9 نوفمبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> هذي مب سبة ولا شتيمة راجعو المراجع اللغوية
> 
> وانتو تركتو القيم الي في الاحاديث الي ذكرتها انت
> 
> ...


 
يا صديقي.. بتترك المصادر و المراجع و الكلمات الي اتينالك بيها, و تعلق على ثكلتك امك فقط؟؟؟ اين العدل في المحاورة يا صاحبي...


----------



## Zayer (9 نوفمبر 2005)

> يا صديقي.. بتترك المصادر و المراجع و الكلمات الي اتينالك بيها, و تعلق على ثكلتك امك فقط؟؟؟ اين العدل في المحاورة يا صاحبي...



الي جبتهم لي ما فيهم شئ غلط عندكم غير<< ثكلتك امك>> 

اذا في شئ ثاني يا ريت لو تحدده لي  انا حاضر


----------



## اليكس المسلمه (11 نوفمبر 2005)

> ‏ثكلتك ‏ ‏أمك



هذا قول

جاهلي

من قبل قوم قريش


----------



## اليكس المسلمه (11 نوفمبر 2005)

> من هم المسيحيين من وجهة نظرك؟؟؟؟




كويسين

وانا احبهم
بس شوي عصبين


----------



## الرفاعي (11 نوفمبر 2005)

هل أنتم عرب أم أنكم عجم لا أفهم شئ 

أين أنتم من قول المسيح عيسى عليه السلام وعلى نبينا

خراف بني إسرائيل الضاله 


ياشباب لانريد مضيعه للوقت في صغا ئر الأمور 

فالمصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم بشهادة الغرب 

قبل العرب أعظم شخصية مرة في تاريخ البشرية 

ولن أمدح المصطفى ولاكني أريد أن يكون النقاش هادفا 

ولو قلنا جدلا بأن ثكلتك أمك سبة وهي ليست كذلك 

ونظرو في معاجم الغة العربية 

الكلمة تعني فقدتك أمك والفقد هو الضياع 

حين أقول لك أضاعتك أمك أليست من باب المزح 

هل الذي وجه له الكلام يضيع وهل المصطفى كان يسب أصحابه إقرأ التاريخ وتحديدا كتاب 

قصة الحضارة وهو كتاب قيم وجميل ومؤلف مسيحي 

ول ديورانت ونظر ماذا يقول عن محمد (ياشباب ما نبغ نتكلم في صغائر الأمور ويا ليتها تأتي في مكانها بل هي في 

جه والواقع فيجه أخرى

سبحانك ربي ما أحلمك


----------



## My Rock (11 نوفمبر 2005)

ما شفتوا بس ثكلتك امك؟؟؟؟



			
				فريد قال:
			
		

> يااخي الحبيب
> لك الاحاديث التي وردت هذه الشتيمة
> ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏محمد بن أبي عمر العدني ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏عبد الله بن معاذ ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏معمر ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عاصم بن أبي النجود ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي وائل ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏معاذ بن جبل ‏ ‏قال ‏‏كنت مع النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏في سفر فأصبحت يوما قريبا منه ونحن نسير فقلت يا رسول الله أخبرني بعمل يدخلني الجنة ويباعدني من النار قال ‏ ‏لقد سألت عظيما وإنه ليسير على من يسره الله عليه تعبد الله لا تشرك به شيئا وتقيم الصلاة ‏ ‏وتؤتي ‏ ‏الزكاة وتصوم رمضان وتحج ‏ ‏البيت ‏ ‏ثم قال ألا أدلك على أبواب الخير الصوم ‏ ‏جنة ‏ ‏والصدقة تطفئ الخطيئة كما يطفئ النار الماء وصلاة الرجل من جوف الليل ثم قرأ تتجافى جنوبهم عن المضاجع حتى بلغ جزاء بما كانوا يعملون ‏ثم قال ألا أخبرك برأس الأمر وعموده ‏ ‏وذروة ‏ ‏سنامه الجهاد ثم قال ألا أخبرك بملاك ذلك كله قلت بلى فأخذ بلسانه فقال تكف عليك هذا قلت يا نبي الله وإنا لمؤاخذون بما نتكلم به قال ‏ ‏ثكلتك ‏ ‏أمك يا ‏ ‏معاذ ‏ ‏وهل يكب الناس على وجوههم في النار إلا حصائد ألسنتهم
> 
> ...


----------



## Zayer (12 نوفمبر 2005)

الاخ الرفاعي كفى و وفى  

ومن قبل قلت لكم انا ان ثكلتك امك   ليست سبة 


صحيح ثكلتكم امهاتكم هههههههههههههه


----------



## My Rock (12 نوفمبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> الاخ الرفاعي كفى و وفى
> 
> ومن قبل قلت لكم انا ان ثكلتك امك ليست سبة
> 
> ...


 
بلاش سفاهة


----------



## استفانوس (12 نوفمبر 2005)

*بيرجع الآخ بقول ماهي شتيمة
بترضى اقولها لك
لكن ربي يسوع لايعلمنا الشتائم*


----------



## Zayer (12 نوفمبر 2005)

ايه عادية قولها لي متى ما بدك 

والاخ الرفاعي ما قصر و شرحها لكم 

وارجعو الى المعاجم اللغوية حتى تتأكدو بنفسكم


----------



## استفانوس (12 نوفمبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> ايه عادية قولها لي متى ما بدك
> 
> والاخ الرفاعي ما قصر و شرحها لكم
> 
> وارجعو الى المعاجم اللغوية حتى تتأكدو بنفسكم


ياحبيبي
رضيت ان تنسب لك الشتيمة وان تقال لك
لكي تبرئ محمد من الخطئ
انا لااستطيع ان اقولها لك
لان الرب يسوع يعلمنا ان لانحتقر الآخر او ان نطلب موته
بل نقول
الرب يباركك


----------



## Zayer (14 نوفمبر 2005)

> ياحبيبي
> رضيت ان تنسب لك الشتيمة وان تقال لك
> لكي تبرئ محمد من الخطئ
> انا لااستطيع ان اقولها لك
> ...



يا اخي لا تخليني افقد اعصابي  

يا اخي روح شوف المعاجم اللغوية  

المعاجم اللغوية  

وشوف شنو معناة هذي الكلمة  

مو تقول لي شتيمة    

اثبتنا لكم انها ليست شتيمة و اتينا لكم بدليل القاطع   

وتعودو تقولو نفس الكلام


----------



## استفانوس (14 نوفمبر 2005)

اذهب 
الى اخلاق النبي
فهناك اجابة  بواحد


----------



## رائد (5 أبريل 2006)

مايكل قال:
			
		

> من هم المسيحيين من وجهة نظرك؟؟؟؟


 
حسب كلام الله في القران الكريم هم كفرة لانهم قالوا بألوهية عيسى عليه السلام وامه مريم ويؤمنون بالثالوث .

جواب بسيط ، اليس كذلك؟

تحياتي


----------



## إيليـــا (1 يونيو 2006)

*في رد منطقي هو انو في نظر المسيحيين ان الانبياء اخطأوا او ممكن يخطأوا فكيف تريد مني ان اؤمن ان الكتاب المقدس هو صحيح ........لم نيجي نسال المسيحيين ايه الدليل ان الانجيل صحيح غير محرف تقولون نعرفها من الكتاب المقدس .......طيب مين الي كتبها .....مش التلاميذ ....والتلاميذ ليس بانبياء يعني ممكن يخطأو زي مااخطأو الانبياء ........اذا كان الانبياء اخطأوا التلاميذ مايخطأون ؟.........والحاجة التانية هو ان اليهود معروفون بانهم قتلة الانبياء فكيف تؤمن يان التوراة والانجيل صحيح .......الي قدروا يقتلو انبياء مايقدروش يحرفوا؟؟؟؟*
*والدليل الاخير هو  انا عندي اثبات على ان القران غير محرف .......ولا اريد ان تثبتولي ان تعملوا زيها عشان تقولو دة اثبات على ان القران نقدر نعمل زيه .......انا مش عايز تثبتولي في القران انا عايز تثبتولي في ما اقل مستوى من القران ومع ذلك عجزت عنها العالم لكن ما حقول ايه هو قبل ما اسمع الرد *
*وشكرا*


----------



## إيليـــا (1 يونيو 2006)

اه وبالمناسبة ........مافيش في القران ان المسيحيين كفرة 
وشكرا


----------



## Coptic Man (2 يونيو 2006)

*



			في رد منطقي هو انو في نظر المسيحيين ان الانبياء اخطأوا او ممكن يخطأوا فكيف تريد مني ان اؤمن ان الكتاب المقدس هو صحيح
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الجميع زاغوا وفسدوا واعوذهم مجد الله

ليس واحد بلا خطية ولا واحد ولو كان عمره يوم واحدا علي الارض

الكتاب المقدس كله موحي بيه من الله هل الله هيوحي بشئ خطا ؟

ولاقصدك اني الانبياء كانوا بيعقدوا مع نفسهم يالفوا كده قصص قصيرة !!

عجبااا !!

تكلم بعقل كي يتم الرد عليك بالمثل 




			لم نيجي نسال المسيحيين ايه الدليل ان الانجيل صحيح غير محرف تقولون نعرفها من الكتاب المقدس .......طيب مين الي كتبها .....مش التلاميذ ....والتلاميذ ليس بانبياء يعني ممكن يخطأو زي مااخطأو الانبياء ........اذا كان الانبياء اخطأوا التلاميذ مايخطأون ؟.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


والتلاميذ برضه كانوا بيالفوا الاحداث ولاء قالوا اللي شافوه يعني انتا شوفت حدث في اسرتك او في مدرستك بتالفه ولا بتكتب اللي شوفته 

لو اخطت بقي يبقي لتعمد منك واستحالة انتا واخواتك او اصحابك تتعمدوا الخطا ذاته

اذا كان المتحدث مجنون فالمستمع عاقل

عجبا !!




			والحاجة التانية هو ان اليهود معروفون بانهم قتلة الانبياء فكيف تؤمن يان التوراة والانجيل صحيح
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


بمنتهي البساطة التوارة بيكمل الانجيل بشكل واضح ويدحر كل شكل من اي حد مثلك 

والبراهين والدلائل كثير كل نبؤات السيد المسيح اللي حصلت موجودة في اشعياء وفي المزامير ومش محتاجة شك تكون الارض والجغرافيا اللي اثبتها العلم الحديث موجودة في التكوين في التوارة بشكل كامل ينفي اي زيف وده اللي فشل فيه الاسلام بالثلث حاولتوا تمنطقوا الاسلام وتقولوا اعجاز اسلامي فشل مع الاسف الشديد لكم بالطبع




			الي قدروا يقتلو انبياء مايقدروش يحرفوا؟؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


استحالة بالطبع لعددة اسباب

1- ده كتاب ربنا هل يعجز الله عن حفظ كتابه الذي فيه كلماته للبشر من الضياع  ( اسف لو كان كده يبقي مش يستحق لقب الله الكامل القدس والرب يرحمني لاستخدامي هذا المصطلح الله كامل القداسة وكامل في كل شئ يستطيع حفظ كتابه بالطبع )

2- انتشار كتب التوارة في اليهودية كلها قديما

3- اليهود مش كانوا متجمعين في مكان واحد علي مر السنين يبقي مين الذكي اللي معاه مال قارون واعوان سليمان الحكيم اللي جمع الكتب كلها وحرقها ونزل كتاب جديد( ولا فاكره عثمان ابن عفان اللي جمع المصاحف كلها وحرقها وخلي مصحف واحد هو الموجود حاليا فلا تخلط الحقائق )





			والدليل الاخير هو انا عندي اثبات على ان القران غير محرف
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


بله واشرب مياه الصبح وبليل مرتين 




			ولا اريد ان تثبتولي ان تعملوا زيها عشان تقولو دة اثبات على ان القران نقدر نعمل زيه .......انا مش عايز تثبتولي في القران انا عايز تثبتولي في ما اقل مستوى من القران ومع ذلك عجزت عنها العالم لكن ما حقول ايه هو قبل ما اسمع الرد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ياراجل ده القرائن مليان اخطاء علمية ولغوية 

لاياعم احنا مش نعرف نعمل حاجة اقل من المستوي الهابط ده

لانه لايوجد هههههه




			شكرا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


العفو ..*


----------



## Coptic Man (2 يونيو 2006)

إيليـــا قال:
			
		

> اه وبالمناسبة ........مافيش في القران ان المسيحيين كفرة
> وشكرا



اه بالمناسبة كلامك سليم جداا في الحته دي 

حتي اقرا الايات دي




> إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ وَالَّذِينَ هَادُواْ وَالنَّصَارَى وَالصَّابِئِينَ مَنْ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحاً فَلَهُمْ أَجْرُهُمْ عِندَ رَبِّهِمْ وَلاَ خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلاَ هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ
> 
> البقرة 62






> لَتَجِدَنَّ أَشَدَّ النَّاسِ عَدَاوَةً لِّلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ الْيَهُودَ وَالَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُواْ وَلَتَجِدَنَّ أَقْرَبَهُمْ مَّوَدَّةً لِّلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ الَّذِينَ قَالُوَاْ إِنَّا نَصَارَى ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّ مِنْهُمْ قِسِّيسِينَ وَرُهْبَانًا وَأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ
> 
> المائدة 82






> وَلَا تُجَادِلُوا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ إِلَّا بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ إِلَّا الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا مِنْهُمْ وَقُولُوا آمَنَّا بِالَّذِي أُنزِلَ إِلَيْنَا وَأُنزِلَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَإِلَهُنَا وَإِلَهُكُمْ وَاحِدٌ وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُسْلِمُونَ
> 
> العنكبوت 46




ياسلام يا نبي الرحمة ايه ده كلام سكر الصراحة 

بس اقرا الحته دي والنبي



> قَاتِلُواْ الَّذِينَ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللّهِ وَلاَ بِالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَلاَ يُحَرِّمُونَ مَا حَرَّمَ اللّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَلاَ يَدِينُونَ دِينَ الْحَقِّ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُواْ الْكِتَابَ حَتَّى يُعْطُواْ الْجِزْيَةَ عَن يَدٍ وَهُمْ صَاغِرُونَ
> 
> التوبة 29



وبعد ما كان النصارى حلوين ولا خوف عليهم




> لَّقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَآلُواْ إِنَّ اللّهَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ قُلْ فَمَن يَمْلِكُ مِنَ اللّهِ شَيْئًا إِنْ أَرَادَ أَن يُهْلِكَ الْمَسِيحَ ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ وَأُمَّهُ وَمَن فِي الأَرْضِ جَمِيعًا وَلِلّهِ مُلْكُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا يَخْلُقُ مَا يَشَاء وَاللّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ
> 
> المائدة 17



طيب ما احنا بنقول كده من الصبح ان الله هو المسيح بس تقول ايه قوية شوكة الاسلام ومش محتاج لملك الحبشي علشان يحميه 

ده لو قطه كانت راعة اني ملك الحبشي حماه من بطش قريش



> لَقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُواْ إِنَّ اللّهَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ وَقَالَ الْمَسِيحُ يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ اعْبُدُواْ اللّهَ رَبِّي وَرَبَّكُمْ إِنَّهُ مَن يُشْرِكْ بِاللّهِ فَقَدْ حَرَّمَ اللّهُ عَلَيهِ الْجَنَّةَ وَمَأْوَاهُ النَّارُ وَمَا ل ِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ أَنصَارٍ
> 
> المائدة 72




وبعد ما كانت الرهبانية حلوة والرهبان طيبين وزي العسل طلعت ابتدعوها




> ثُمَّ قَفَّيْنَا عَلَى آثَارِهِم بِرُسُلِنَا وَقَفَّيْنَا بِعِيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ وَآتَيْنَاهُ الْإِنجِيلَ وَجَعَلْنَا فِي قُلُوبِ الَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوهُ رَأْفَةً وَرَحْمَةً وَرَهْبَانِيَّةً ابْتَدَعُوهَا مَا كَتَبْنَاهَا عَلَيْهِمْ إِلَّا ابْتِغَاء رِضْوَانِ اللَّهِ فَمَا رَعَوْهَا حَقَّ رِعَايَتِهَا فَآتَيْنَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مِنْهُمْ أَجْرَهُمْ وَكَثِيرٌ مِّنْهُمْ فَاسِقُونَ
> 
> الحديد 27




تناقض جميل يدل اني الاسلام دين مش محرف فعلا 

وعشرة علي عشرة 

تحب اجبلك احاديث كمان ؟؟ :99: 

نصيحة لما تكبر تعالي ناقش يمكن ربنا ينفخ في صورتك وتفهم


----------



## إيليـــا (2 يونيو 2006)

اذا لماذا ربنا يسيب الانبياء يقعدوا يخطأوا ؟....مادام ان ربنا لايسمح بان يجعل احد يحرف الكتاب المقدس ؟
ثم هل من العقل ان نبي مبعوث من الله  وربنا ساكت كدة يجعله يخطأ ؟
ثم ليس من المنطقي ان كل الانبياء يجيبو دين والشرع من ربنا مش من هواهم بديليل ان انكم تدعون ان كل الانبياء اخطأوا  وحطوا شرائع يعني مش من الله كيف هذا وكيف يعتمد عليهم الرب في ذلك وكيف تريد ان اقتدي بشخص له اخطاء وكيف ان اثق به 
.......هناك خطأ شيطاني وهناك خطأ غير شيطاني 
الخطأ الشيطاني هو الي عمل الخطأ وهو يعرف ان الخطأ دة غير مقبول ولا يرضى به الرب فكيف يفعله ؟
اذا قلت حالة ضعف مثلا حقولك امال ازاي ربنا يعتمد عليه في نشر الدين ؟
يعني انت مثلا انا عارفك انك كثير الخطأ او تخطأ في الطباعة لم انا عارف انك تخطأ وتسببلي مشاكل فليه اعتمد عليك وازاي اعتمد عليك بطباعة الكتب  وتسببلي خساير ؟
او مثلا لو انت عارف ان دكتور سنان  دة مش كويس وياما قلع سنان بالغلط ....لكن في النهاية مع رمرور الزمن بقى كويس .....ليك نفس انك حتروحله ؟ ولا تروح على ماعندهوش خطأ ولا سمعت عنو هو عمل خطأ ؟

تمام احنة كلنا نخطأ لكن لاننكر ان هذا الشمس يضيء بالنهار ويدي هذا يحمل خمسة اصابع فكيف ان اخطأ بذلك الا اذا عن عمد وانا عارف ان دة غير مرضي وطبعا دة مش صفات الانبياء لان لو فعلا كدة فلا يعتمد عليهم 
لان مش ممكن ربنا يبعت واحد عبيط  وينزل دين الله على واحد عبيط لان دة دين 
دة لو بعتنا علم من العلوم لواحد عبيط نعملها حكاية واجرام فكيف الدين ؟


*



لو اخطت بقي يبقي لتعمد منك واستحالة انتا واخواتك او اصحابك تتعمدوا الخطا ذاته

أنقر للتوسيع...

**هذا كلام جميل اليس اخطأء الانبياء هذا يسمى تعمدا؟*
*وكمان لم يحط موسى الناموس وتقولون انها ليس من الله الا يعلم الله فلماذا جعله ان ينشر ناموس موسى ؟*

*



ياراجل ده القرائن مليان اخطاء علمية ولغوية 

لاياعم احنا مش نعرف نعمل حاجة اقل من المستوي الهابط ده

لانه لايوجد هههههه

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*طيب قبل ماتجكم على القران بالشكل دة انا عايز تحكم على غير القران وبعدين ليك حق ببحمك دة على القران وهو هل تستطيعون ان تعملوا  كلام ....اي كلام خالية من النقاط ؟*
*يعني من غير تستعملوا حروف الي فيها نقط زي حرف  الياء  والنون والتاء والخاء والجيم والثاء والزاي   الخ الخ *
*يعني كلام من غير حروف الي فيها نقط تقدروا تعملوا كدة *
*لو قدرتو فقد اثبتو ان القران يمكن ان يعمل مثله *


----------



## إيليـــا (2 يونيو 2006)

*اه وبالمناسبة انا شيعي وليس سني لذا لاتحتج عليه من كتب اهل السنة* *وحكاية عثمان ابن عفان نحن لانؤمن به* ......*المهم انا عايز تثبتولي ان تعطوني كلام خالية من النقاط .....لان دة فعلا معجزة ولا احد ان ايتطاع ان يعمل ذلك*


----------



## azizcool (2 يونيو 2006)

من وجهة نظري المسييون الآن هم جماعة اتبعوا نتائج مؤتمر مصغر عقد لرجال الدين المسيحيين في القرن الخامس الميلادي و بعد تأكدهم من تحريف الديانة حاولوا توحيد الرؤى باتخاذ الصليب كرمز للديانة و اعتماد 5 أناجيل أصبح منها الآن 4 فقط و هي الأناجيل المعروفة اذن المسيحية الحالية هي عمل بشري ناتج عن اتفاق جماعة من المسيحيين و الكلام هنا ليس لي بل لأستاذ علم اللاهوت بأكاديمية نيم الكاثوليكية بفرنسا و ممكن الاتصال به و التأكد لو سمح لي هو بطرح عنوانه أو رقم هلاتفه بالمنتدى...
على فكرة هذا الأستاذ حاصل على دكتوراه في علم اللاهوت
و شكرا


----------



## إيليـــا (2 يونيو 2006)

*في نقطة مهمة احب اقولو .....ان القران حمالة اوجه , يعني فيه معاني ومقاصد اكثر من وحدة فكيف تحكمون بان القران متناقض دون معرفت المقصد .......وكمان احب اوضح حاجة هو ان القران لايعرف تاويله الا محمد واهل البيت .....هم الوحيدين الي يعرفوا اسرارها ..........وليس كما ادعيت او انتم عرفتوها وحكمتو عليها بالتناقض .........فاعيد واكرر , هناك هناك معجزة صادرة من احد الصالحين وهو كلام خالية من النقاط .....فاذا ثبتو لي ان تستطيعون تقليدها يعني القران ايضا يقلد ان لم تقدروا فهذا يعني دليل بان القران لا احد يقدر تقليده .......اتعرف لماذا ؟.....لان انا اعطيتكم باقل مستوى من القران ........فاذا الكلام الخالية من النقاط عجزت عليها العالم فكيف بالقران *
*وشكرا*


----------



## إيليـــا (2 يونيو 2006)

*



استحالة بالطبع لعددة اسباب

1- ده كتاب ربنا هل يعجز الله عن حفظ كتابه الذي فيه كلماته للبشر من الضياع ( اسف لو كان كده يبقي مش يستحق لقب الله الكامل القدس والرب يرحمني لاستخدامي هذا المصطلح الله كامل القداسة وكامل في كل شئ يستطيع حفظ كتابه بالطبع )

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*امال مشبيقول فيكتابكم ان الانجيل ضاع ؟*
*لكن لوقا ومقرس ويوحنا ومتى قالوا ان الانجيل في صدورنا اليس كذلك *
*هذا يعني ان في ضياع الانجيل *
*وهذه واضحة ودة احد الخطط اليهودية فمن السهل جدا يتعمل كدة *
*واين الصخت من الله لم اضاعو الانجيل ؟*
*وكمان لم تقول ان الانجيل متشرة في العالم فاحب اقلك ان بني اسرائيل كلهم كانو اعداء الانبياء وقتلة الانبياء *
*وكانت فيوقتها ايام عيسى عليه السلام اكن الحكم هم بني اسرائيل ......فمن الطبيعي ان السياسة تستطيع ان تغير بماتريد ......ثم انت بتقول ان الله لايسكت لاشك في ذلك لكن يمهل ......ولماذا عندما يضيف موسى بعض الشررائع على هواه وربنا سايبو كدة ؟.*


----------



## kamatsholoverlove2020 (5 يوليو 2006)

مايكل قال:
			
		

> من هم المسيحيين من وجهة نظرك؟؟؟؟


المسيحيين بعث لهم نبى عيسى عليه السلام


----------



## kamatsholoverlove2020 (5 يوليو 2006)

*لا اله الا الله*

مش اوروبا مسيحيين هل دينكم يأمر بللاعتدائات على الشعوب المدنية وتقولون ان القران له اخطاء 
قال الله تعالى فى كتابه الكريم انا نحن نزلنا الذكر وانا له لحافظون ولو فكرت وحللت كل نقطة فى الدين الاسلامى تجدها تدعوا للرحمة ولو بحثت فى تاريخ سيدنا ونبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم تجد ان ديننا دين رحمة ومغفرة وعتق من النار


----------



## kamatsholoverlove2020 (5 يوليو 2006)

حد يقولى ما رايكم فى تعاملات النبى مع اليهود والنصارى


----------



## ماهر (21 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الرب ابدا

يريد شخص ما أن اخبره عن رأي بالمسيحين ساخبرك أولا عن رأي بالمسيح عبر المثل التالي : 

كان رجلا عبراني نازلا من قريته ليذهب لقرية اخرى بعيدة ، وفي الطريق امسك لصوص بهذا الرجل وجرجروه وعروه ثم انصرفواعنه تاركينه للموت ، فمر على الرجل كاهن وسار دون ان يحيه، ومر لاوي دون أن يكلمه ،ومر سامري فاشفق على الرجل الجريح فغسل جراحه بخمر ودهنها بدهن وضمد له كل جراحه وعزاه واركبه فرسه واذهبه الى صاحب نزل ليتولى العنايته به بعد ان دفع لصاحب المحل كل شيء"
فمن يكون قريب هذا الرجل العبراني الرجل الذي تركه وسار بعيدا عنه ام من ساعده واعتنى به وشفاه.

وآخاك حدث له نفس الشيءكنت مسلما فلم استطع ان اجد الله ولم يستطيع الله أن يجدني فقررت أن ابدا رحلتي إليه وذلك عبر المسيح
وعندها فقط وجدت الرب والرب وجدني ووجدت نفسي ووجدت سلامي الداخلي.اما عند المسلمين فلم اجد ما يشفي عندهم الغليل ولا مايروي حقا الظمآ لا في سلوكيتهم ولا اخلاقياتهم ولا ثقافتهم الدينية اللهم سوى العقيدة الصحيحة عن الالهة . أما الباقي فلا ويمكن في السابق ايوه.

لذا حينما تقول يامسلمون ما رأيكم بالمسيح ساقول التالي ومغفرتي هي من عند الرب :
*هو لذيد ورايق وبيعجبني. " برنس الامراءالانبياء "*

اما المسيحين فاناس عاديون فيهم كما الباقون الخير والشرير الذكي والغبي والضاحك والعابس المتعلم والجاهل والعامل والعاطل والمستريح والمتبهدل والغني والفقير حال الناس من بعضه وتفاضلهم فقط بحسب التقوى اي مدى خوفهم من الرب خالقهم ومدى طاعتهم له ومدى نزاهتهم الاخلاقية والمالية امام عين الرب ورحمتهم واشفاقهم على الآخرين.ودنيويا لها معاير اخرى من الوجاهة الاجتماعية والمادية العلمية وغيرها.


اما الآخ اللي سأل عمل ايه الرسول محمد ( ص) في اليهود والنصارى عاملهم كما املت عليه ظروفه الحربية في ذلك الوقت بحسب نقضهم العهود معه ام لا. كما فعل يوشع و طالوت وداود بالمدن والشعوب التي استولوا عليها لكنه لم يستعمل ابدا سياسة الأرض المحروقة ضد أحد .
وكما فعل بعض زعماء الحروب المقدسة باهالي اورشليم من المسلمين .

                       وشكرا 
                    ماعادا مثيري الاشكاليات باسئلتهم البايخة.



" إني ادعو شعبا غير مختار مختار " هوشع

"إذا لم يكن لديك نورا في قلبك يعرفك الحق من الباطل فكل تعقل العالم لن يجديك" للأسف



:11_1_211v:


----------



## ماهر (21 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

*اخواني واحبائي المسلمين أنا اخوكم ماهر مسلم مخلص للرب ولكل انبيائه ورسله والمتقين.*
*أنا احب امام كل الخلق هنا في هذا المنتدى ان اتوجه برسالة اعتذار لكم جميعا واقبل يدكم وابوس راسكم ايضا واقدم لكم بالغ آسفي وجل اعتذاري  عن أي خطأ صدر مني بحقكم بصدق. *

*وذلك لأنني ظننت أن هذا المنتدى وسيلة حقيقة للتواصل بين طرفي نقيض لكن للأسف مهاترات المشرفين والاعضاء المسيحين زادت عن حدها وايد وباهداف مشبوهة غرضها التشكيك والاحتقار للاخر وعدم احترام عقيدته ودينه ورسله ورجالاته. *


*لذا سامحوني واقبلو ا اعتذاري الحار والاكيد على كل مهاتراتي السابقة معكم. *


*وللمسلمين دائما حبي واحترامي وتقديري للأبد منذ اليوم وسائر*


*ولله ربنا رب السموات والارض وحده العزة ولرسولنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم للأبد المنعة وللمسلمين دائما الرفعة ، ولأرضهم مني سلام *

*آخوكم الصاحي: ماهر ( غفر الله له ) *

*آمين *


----------



## Michael (21 أغسطس 2006)

*ارجو التوضيح*


----------



## ماهر (21 أغسطس 2006)

حتى لا اخرج من منتداكم وانا والله زعلان 
تريد التوضيح هنا على المكشوف والا ابعتك رسالة


----------



## Michael (21 أغسطس 2006)

*كما تريد فنحن لا نخفى شىء*


----------



## ماهر (21 أغسطس 2006)

حا قولك كل ما دخل ركن في منتداكم بالقيكم بتردوا بمنتهى .... على المسلمين ، زي ما يكونوا اصغر عيل عندكم ، واللي زايد الطين بله كما يقولون الاخ lucky pro ايه دي الصورة اللي حطها واقصدوا ايه منها ، وانا بعت ليه رساله وقلت له يشيل الصورة مراعاة لمشاعر الآخرين.


----------



## Michael (21 أغسطس 2006)

استاذى المحترم ماهر

حضرتك قلت



> للأسف مهاترات المشرفين والاعضاء المسيحين زادت عن حدها وايد وباهداف مشبوهة غرضها التشكيك والاحتقار للاخر وعدم احترام عقيدته ودينه ورسله ورجالاته



وبهذا الكلام اتهام كبير جداجدا وغير صحيح ومؤسف ان يصدر منك بعد ان لمست منك اسلوبك الجيد ومحبتك للكل فى مداخلاتك

وبعدها طلبت منك ان تتكلم بحرية وبلا مواربة وتكشف عن معنى كلامك قلت



> حا قولك كل ما دخل ركن في منتداكم بالقيكم بتردوا بمنتهى .... على المسلمين ، زي ما يكونوا اصغر عيل عندكم ، واللي زايد الطين بله كما يقولون الاخ lucky pro ايه دي الصورة اللي حطها واقصدوا ايه منها ، وانا بعت ليه رساله وقلت له يشيل الصورة مراعاة لمشاعر الآخرين



قولك المشرفين والاعضاء والكل 

وبعد كدة جاى تشتكى من عضو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اتمنى اخى الحبيب الذى تحب السيد المسيح ان تكون دقيق فى كلامك 

اما بالنسبة للصورة ماذا بها وما الذى ضايقك بها وارى انك علقت على صورتة الرمزية فقط وليس كلامة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اذن اتمنى ان تكون على حق وان يتكلم لسانك بالحق

واهلا ومرحبا بك

ولا تتردد نهائيا فى مراسلتى على الخاص عند موجهتك لاى نقطة.


سلام الرب معك ويملأ قلبك بمحبتة وبروحة القدوس


----------



## ابوياسر (27 أغسطس 2006)

لدي محيرني كثيرا و كثير ما سألت عنه بعض النصارى لكن لم يعطيني أحد جواب مقنع

السؤال هو: كيف يزعم النصارى أن الاله ثلاثة، فكيف يكون الشخص الواحد ثلاثة أشخاص، بل حتى في الرياضيات تعتبر المعادلة 1=3 خاطئة و غير منطقية؟ و لو قلنا بهذا كيف يمكن أن يدير العالم ثلاثة أشخاص في و قت واحد؟


----------



## My Rock (27 أغسطس 2006)

ابوياسر قال:


> لدي محيرني كثيرا و كثير ما سألت عنه بعض النصارى لكن لم يعطيني أحد جواب مقنع
> 
> السؤال هو: كيف يزعم النصارى أن الاله ثلاثة، فكيف يكون الشخص الواحد ثلاثة أشخاص، بل حتى في الرياضيات تعتبر المعادلة 1=3 خاطئة و غير منطقية؟ و لو قلنا بهذا كيف يمكن أن يدير العالم ثلاثة أشخاص في و قت واحد؟


 
*اين دليلك نحن نقول ان هناك ثلاثة اله؟ هل يوجد دليل؟ ام هو محض كذب و افتراء من خيال شيوخ الاسلام؟*


----------



## حنيف مسلم (27 أغسطس 2006)

*المسيحيون هم اتباع عيسى عليه السلام وهم يسمون بالنصارى والحواريين لأنهم انصار لله تعالى قال تعالى ( وإذا قال عيسى ابن مريم للحواريين من أنصاري إلى الله قال الحواريون نحن أنصار الله) " سورة الصف" وهم كذلك الذين جاء ذكرهم في القرآن وإذا اردت أن تعرفهم اكثر فهم كما قال الله ( لتجدن أشد الناس عداوة للذين آمنوا اليهود والذين أشركوا ولتجدن أقربهم مودة للذين آمنوا الذين قالوا انا نصارى ذلك بأن منهم قسيسين ورهباناً وأنهم لا يستكبرون* وإذا سمعوا ما أنزل إلى الرسول ترى أعينهم تفيض من الدمع مما عرفوا من الحق يقولون ربنا آمنا فاكتبنا مع الشاهدين* ومالنا لا نؤمن بالله وما جاءنا من الحق ونطمع أن يدخلنا ربنا مع القوم الصالحين* فأثابهم الله بما قالوا جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار خالدين فيها وذلك جزاء المحسنين* والذين كفروا وكذبوا بآياتنا أولئك أصحاب الجحيم) " سورة المائدة" فهؤلاء هم النصارى الحقيقون وهذه أوصافهم  ، فتمام الآيات يبين أن المراد بهؤلاء من آمن بمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وتأثر بسماع القرآن ودعوته، ولكثرة المستجيبين من النصارى كان النصارى أقرب مودة للمسلمين وأسرع قبولاً للإسلام وهذا يصدقه التاريخ والواقع أما غيرهم فليسوا منهم*


----------



## ma7aba (28 أغسطس 2006)

> المسيحيون هم اتباع عيسى عليه السلام


من شان الله بلا تخبيص ياجماعة مين هذا عيسى أخي انا مسيحي وما بآمن بهذا اللي اسموا عيسى ابن مريم بنت عمران اخت هارون 
شو الشغلة بالعافية يعني


----------



## عبد مسلم (29 أغسطس 2006)

إذا كنت مسيحي كما تزعم و لا تؤمن بعيسى، اجل انت مسيحي على ايش بالكلام بس​ 
الحمد لله على نعمة الهداية للإسلام​


----------



## ma7aba (29 أغسطس 2006)

> إذا كنت مسيحي كما تزعم و لا تؤمن بعيسى، اجل انت مسيحي على ايش بالكلام بس


ياحبيب جبلي آية بالكتاب المقدس تتكلم عن شخص اسمه عيسى


----------



## عبد مسلم (30 أغسطس 2006)

عيسى ابن مريم هو المسيح عليه السلام الذي بعثه الله الى الحواريين الذين هم أنصاره ​ 
هذا هو اعتقادنا نحن المسلمين كما جاء في كتابنا العزيز​ 
*أما انت فبماذا تؤمن و من هو المسيح في نظركم؟؟؟!!!!*​


----------



## ma7aba (30 أغسطس 2006)

> عيسى ابن مريم هو المسيح عليه السلام الذي بعثه الله الى الحواريين الذين هم أنصاره
> 
> 
> هذا هو اعتقادنا نحن المسلمين كما جاء في كتابنا العزيز
> ...


ياحبيب انت اللي اعترضت انو انا مابآمن بعيسى وأتهمتني بما يلي


> إذا كنت مسيحي كما تزعم و لا تؤمن بعيسى، اجل انت مسيحي على ايش بالكلام بس


ففمكن تجبلي ىية بالكتاب المقدس تلزمني أن أؤمن بهذا الشخص الذي يدعى عيسى
أنا اؤمن بيسوع المسيح بن مريم بنت يوسف بن هالي وإذا القرآن عندك خربط بشي 1500 سنة وخلط بين مريم بنت عمران ومريم بنت يوسف فهي مشكلتوا مو مشكلتي
أتعلم أن عمران اولاده هم موسى وهارون ومريم وسبقوا المسيح بحدود 1000 عام
صدفة غريبة عن جد


----------



## عبد مسلم (2 سبتمبر 2006)

أنا أتكلم معك بما جاء عندنا في كتابنا العزيز، و لست ملزم بما عندكم في كتابكم الموجود الان لأنني أرى أنه محرف و غير صحيح
ثم من هو يوسف بن هالي الذي تتكلم عنه، و من قال لك أنهم كانوا قبل عيسى ب1000 سنه​


----------



## ma7aba (2 سبتمبر 2006)

> أنا أتكلم معك بما جاء عندنا في كتابنا العزيز، و لست ملزم بما عندكم في كتابكم الموجود الان لأنني أرى أنه محرف و غير صحيح
> ثم من هو يوسف بن هالي الذي تتكلم عنه، و من قال لك أنهم كانوا قبل عيسى ب1000 سنه


1- أنت تتهمني اني اعبد شخص يدعى عيسى بن مريم وبالتالي طالبتك ان تجلب هذا من عندي لكي يكون كلامك ذو مصداقية 
2- عندما يتعارض كتاب او معلومة مع حقيقة تاريخية يشهد لها مجموعة حضارات واتباع مختلفة وديانات فهذا يعني ان الخطأ بالكتاب وليس بالمعلومة التاريخية وبالتالي الإسلام هو الوحيد الذي يتحدث عن شخص يدعى عيسى بن مريم بنت هارون بينما اليهود والمسيحيين والمجوس والرومان والوثنيين وكل شعوب هذه المنطقة يقولون أنه لا يوجد هذا الشخص وبالتالي بالمنطق الخطأ عندك
3- انت ترى كتابي محرف وغير صحيح هل لك ان تجيب عن هذه الأسئلة متى حرف قبل رسول الإسلام محمد ام بعده  اين هي النسخة الأصلية هل يعقل أن الله غير قادر على حفظ كلامه إن اراد هل تستطيع ان تعطينا النسخة الأصلية أم ان كلام الله ينقرض  كيف تفسر وجود نسخ تعود لعام 65 ميلادي مطابقة للنسخة الحالية 100% كيف تفسر التوافقية الشديدة والمكملة للكتاب المقدس رغم بعد المسافات والأزمنة التي كتبت بها 
4- من هو يوسف بن هالي هو والد مريم بالتاريخ القديم وبتاريخ المسيحية وبتاريخ اليهود وبناءاً على السجلات الوثنية الرومانية وبشهادة المجوس والكتبة والفريسيين 
وكيف اقول انه كان قبل المسيح ب 1000 عام 
اظنك تهذي إن كنت تتوقع ان عمران وموسى وهاون ومريم بنت عمران عاصروا المسيح اي تاريخ تقرأه يقول لك ان هناك لا يقل عن 1000 عام بينهم يعني ببساطة موسى اللي بكون ابوه عمران وعندوا اخت اسمها مريم واخ اسموا هارون كلنا بنعرف انو عاصر فرعون فممكن تقلي ايمت كان هل الحكي والمسيح اجى وقت لا كان في فرعون بقا ولا ضراب السخن يعني كان انقرض فرعون من سنت جدي 
ام انك ستكذب التاريخ كله لتقول لا القرآن هو الصح وبالتالي اسمح لي أن اقول لك هذا منتهى الجهل في هذه الحالة


----------



## باسم (4 سبتمبر 2006)

*أهل الكتاب*


----------



## قلم حر (4 سبتمبر 2006)

*مداخله*

ألمسلمون يؤمنون بمصداقية ألحواريون ( ألتلاميذ ) 00 هل يعلمون أن يوحنا أللاهوتي00000 و هو كاتب انجيل يوحنا  ( و أجزاء أخرى كذلك ) منهم ؟
لو كان ألمسيح نبي و لم يتم صلبه00 لكن شبه لهم 00 ألا يجب على ألله أو ألنبي ( المفترض صلبه ) أن يوضحو ذلك 0000 حتى لا يقع ألمسيحيون ( في ضلاله ) 00 أم أن ألله أراد لهم أن يضلو ( حاشا ألله)0
ألا يؤمن ألمسلمون بألتواتر 00 أم أن ألتواترألاسلامي فقط معترف عليه؟
ليوضح لنا ألمسلمون ماذا أراد ألله 00 بحسب اعتقادهم 00 من عملية شبه لهم00 و ما انعكاساتها الايجابيه ألمفترضه 000 على جموع ألمؤمنين آنذاك 00أتمنى أن أرى ردا واحدا مقنعا !!!!!!!! واحد فقط خلال أسطر و ليس صفحات كوبي بيست 0
و تقبلو مني فائق الاحترام 0
وفقكم ألله و رعاكم 0


----------



## باسم (4 سبتمبر 2006)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
* {فَبِمَـا نَقْضِهِم مِّيثَاقَهُمْ وَكُفْرِهِم بِآيَاتِ اللَّـهِ وَقَتْلِهِمُ الْأَنبِيَاءَ بِغَيـْرِ حَقٍّ وَقَوْلِهِمْ قُلُوبُنَا غُلْفٌ بَلْ طَبَعَ اللَّـهُ عَلَيْهَا بِكُفْرِهِمْ فَلَا يُؤْمِنُونَ إِلَّا قَلِيلاً * وَبِكُفْرِهِمْ وَقَوْلِهِمْ عَلَى مَرْيَمَ بُهْتَانًا عَظِيمًا * وَقَوْلِهِمْ إِنَّا قَتَلْنَا الْـمَسِيحَ عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولَ اللَّـهِ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَكِن شُبِّهَ لَـهُمْ وَإِنَّ الَّـذِينَ اخْتَلَفُواْ فِيهِ لَفِي شَكٍّ مِّنْهُ مَا لَـهُم بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ إِلَّا اتِّبَاعَ الظَّنِّ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ يَقِينًا * بَل رَّفَعَهُ اللَّـهُ إِلَيْهِ وَكَانَ اللَّـهُ عَزِيزًا حَكِيمًا * وَإِن مِّنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ إِلَّا لَيُؤْمِنَنَّ بِهِ قَبْلَ مَوْتِهِ وَيَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ يَكُونُ عَلَيْهِمْ *
*شَهِيدًا} .*
*صدق الله العظيم*

*سورة النساء: الآيات (155- 159)*


----------



## ma7aba (4 سبتمبر 2006)

ياباسم الآية تتكلم عن عيسى وليس عن يسوع


----------



## My Rock (4 سبتمبر 2006)

عبد مسلم قال:


> أنا أتكلم معك بما جاء عندنا في كتابنا العزيز، و لست ملزم بما عندكم في كتابكم الموجود الان لأنني أرى أنه محرف و غير صحيح
> 
> 
> ثم من هو يوسف بن هالي الذي تتكلم عنه، و من قال لك أنهم كانوا قبل عيسى ب1000 سنه​


 
غلطان

انت تسأل و تستفسر عن المسيحية, فكيف ملزم بكتبانا بما فيه من اجوبة؟ ام تسأل عن المسيحية و نجيبك من القرأن؟

شئ لا يقبله العقل يا اخ


----------



## باسم (4 سبتمبر 2006)

اعرف وانا اناقشك عن عيسى واذا كان قد صلب وقتل كما تدعون


----------



## My Rock (4 سبتمبر 2006)

باسم قال:


> اعرف وانا اناقشك عن عيسى واذا كان قد صلب وقتل كما تدعون


 
*يبقى افتح موضوع جديد يا عزيزي*


----------



## باسم (4 سبتمبر 2006)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه جواب كافي


----------



## My Rock (4 سبتمبر 2006)

*خليك مؤدب احسن ليك و بلاش تصرفات طفولية*

*لم نطلب منك سوى فتح موضوع مستقل لكي لا نشتت الموضوع, يعني هذا في صالحك يا اخي*


----------



## باسم (4 سبتمبر 2006)

انا مؤدب ولا اتصرف تصرفت طفولية والافضل استخدام محترمة كباقي الاعضاء وشكراً


----------



## My Rock (5 سبتمبر 2006)

باسم قال:


> انا مؤدب ولا اتصرف تصرفت طفولية والافضل استخدام محترمة كباقي الاعضاء وشكراً


 
*طيب كفاك تشتيتا للموضوع*


----------



## باسم (5 سبتمبر 2006)

ولا داعي لمحي مشاركات


----------



## ma7aba (6 سبتمبر 2006)

> اعرف وانا اناقشك عن عيسى واذا كان قد صلب وقتل كما تدعون


ياأخي جبلي آية واحدة من عندنا تقول أن هذا المدعو عيسى صلب وقتل  رغم اننا لم نعرف لهذه اللحظة من يكون عيسى هذا


----------



## باسم (6 سبتمبر 2006)

لا تعرف عيسى؟؟؟؟ شيء عظيم
من اي نسخة من الكتاب تريد ليش في نسخة مطابقه للتانية بعدين والله يعني كلامك المسيحين لوحده بيكفي مافي داعي حتى اقرأ الكتاب المقدس تبعكم لاعرف ما تفكرون به وما تقولون أسأل اي مسيحي عن هذا الموضوع واسمع الجواب بنفسك

أحد المسيحين البارحة قال لاخي ان عيسى هو الاله واحد من ثلاث وفي القرآن لدينا أيه عن هذا الموضوع ولكن القرآن لا مصداقية له فلن اضع الايه بكل بساطة

وأنجيلكم لا مصداقيه له عندي فلن اضيع وقتي في قرأته واعطائكم ادلة منه لانني في النهاية اعرف انه محرف حسب المصلحة دون شك ولم يثبت لي احد عكس هذا الكلام


----------



## بنت العرب (6 سبتمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> بداية جميلة...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

وهل تعتبر نفسك حكيما لكي تبدي بارائك على غيرك
وتتظاهر بالعقل والحكمةانت اساسا لاتملك ادبيا الحوار وانت ماذا تعرف عن الاسلام اساسا
هل تعلم ماهو المسيح اصلا كفاك هرائا وتكلم بطريقة ادبية ياهذا اتقول كتاب الله مزيف 
لااريد ان اكفر كفرك ياهذا فانت لاتفقه شيئا واظن انك متمسك بالدين تمسك فقط 
ولا تدري ماتقول
ان كفرة بالقران فامكانك ان تكفر بالمسيح اصلا
ان القران مزيف كما تدعي اذا فالمسيح ايضا مزيف الا تعلم ياهذا بانهم من المعجزات السماوية 
الا تعلم بان المسيح عبد لله كما هو محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
لو كنت تدري باصول دينك بشكل صحيح لكنت عرفت معنى كلامك السخيف
وانت ماذا تعرف عن الاسلام؟ انت كالامي الفقير الذي يحتاج الى الشفقة فقط


----------



## بنت العرب (6 سبتمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> على عيني و راسي... لكن الا ترى من الاجدر ان تبني وجهت نظرك على حقائق لا على اوهام؟؟


وانت ماهي دلائلك 
تقول بانك فقيه اريني بعض دلائلك ولتكفر


----------



## بنت العرب (6 سبتمبر 2006)

الله الواحد القاهر قال:


> اقسم بالله العلى العظيم
> 
> انه فرت دموعى من عينى عندما رايت هذا
> 
> ...


 

اتفق معك 
لياتي مسيحي مؤمن بحق ويحاور احد المسلمين منا لانه يفقه اكثر بامور ديانة المسيح
ولان القسيس انسان مؤمن يعلم مالايعلمه البعض


----------



## بنت العرب (6 سبتمبر 2006)

المسيح و من بعده لا احد قال:


> فريد: الكتاب هو افضل من شيخ وقسيس
> كما هو يبحث عن اشياء تخدم مصلحته
> انت ايضا ابحث واخذ المعلومة الصحيحة التي تكشف الحقيقة <<<  فريد يا اخي هل تعتقد انهم لكتبهم فاهمون!! اذا شيوخهم بانفسهم مختلفون كل واحد يفسر على كيفيه و بما يخدم مصلحته كما تقول فكيف تريد منهم هم القوم ان يعرفوا التفاسير الصحيحة!!! الله يعينهم ذكروني بالمثل الشهير: *جبتك يا عبدالمعين تعين, لقيتك يا عبدالمعين تتعان *


 
تضحكنني ياهذا والضحك من غير سبب يعلن عن قلة الادب التي تتمتع بها
لن اناقش سخفاء :t33: لان الله يهدي من يشاء


----------



## بنت العرب (6 سبتمبر 2006)

christian for ever قال:


> اختي المسيح و من بعده لا احد امة محمد متعودة على الكذب و اللف و الدوران فان نبيهم الكاذب قال لهم اكذبوا ان كانت تسدعي مصلحتكم يعني هؤلاء شعب كذاب مخادع


 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اضحك على سخافتك ياهذا استغفر ربك
هل تقول على نبي الله كاذب اذا فالمسيح ايضا كاذب استغفر الله لااريد ان اكفر مثلك
لو انك كنت تعرف ما هو المسيح لكنت عرفت ماهو النبي محمد خاتم الانبياء والرسل
استغفر ربك ايها الطفل :t33:


----------



## بنت العرب (6 سبتمبر 2006)

فريد قال:


> *ارجو من الاخوة الالتزام*
> *نحن مسيحين*
> *والرب يسوع لايعلمنا ان نقول هكذا*
> *احترام الغير من شيمنا*


 
ونحن نحترم الاديان والرسل اما انتم لم تفعلوا هذا 

ومع ذلك فنحن نؤمن بعيسى وموسى وكل الانبياء
فاياكم ووالكفر وايامكم والشتم


----------



## بنت العرب (6 سبتمبر 2006)

فريد قال:


> لالااعذر الاخوة المسلمين من اجل الشتم لانه مسرح لهم اكثر من ذلك
> اقر عن ام قرفة ووووووووووووو
> وعن الرسول الذي كان يردد على لسانه ( ثكلتك امك )


 
اللهم اهدي قوم كانوا بالجهل متربصون
استغفر الله العظيم
استغفر الله العظيم
لااله الا انت وحدك القادر
اللهم ذل اعداء الدين اللهم ذل اعداء دين الاسلام 
الهي وسيدي ومولاي انت اعلم بحال هؤلاء
انهم قوم كافرون لايفقهون


----------



## ma7aba (6 سبتمبر 2006)

> لا تعرف عيسى؟؟؟؟ شيء عظيم
> من اي نسخة من الكتاب تريد ليش في نسخة مطابقه للتانية بعدين والله يعني كلامك المسيحين لوحده بيكفي مافي داعي حتى اقرأ الكتاب المقدس تبعكم لاعرف ما تفكرون به وما تقولون أسأل اي مسيحي عن هذا الموضوع واسمع الجواب بنفسك


شو هل الحكي اخي اي ترجمة بدك ياها معتمدة عندك فانديلك وعندك المشتركة وعندك الكاثوليكية جيب اللي بدك ياه  ياأخي أفهم عيسى الموجود بالقرآن هو عيسى بن مريم بنت عمران اخت هارون 
بينما يسوع هو يسوع بن مريم بنت يوسف بن هالي  يعني تشابه اسم الأم لا يفيد انه نفس الشخص وخاصة عندما نعرف أنه عند عمران فعلا كانت فتاة تدعى مريم وهي اخت موسى وهارون


> أحد المسيحين البارحة قال لاخي ان عيسى هو الاله واحد من ثلاث وفي القرآن لدينا أيه عن هذا الموضوع ولكن القرآن لا مصداقية له فلن اضع الايه بكل بساطة


أخي لماذا التعلق بالقش الكثير من المسيحيين بسبب الإختلاط والتعايش بين الأديان في مناطقنا يعتقدون انكم تقولون عن يسوع اسم عيسى ولكن والقلائل من تعمق بالقصة واكتشف ببساطة بسبب تغيير النسب ان هذا ليس هذا وكل شخص مختلف عن الآخرساقول لك قصة منذ فترة كنت افتش بالكتب فوجدت كتاب عن حياة مريم المقدسة ابي يحتفظ به كل فكره أنه كتاب مسيحي يتكلم عن مريم العذراء وإذ به يتحدث عن مريم بنت عمران فقلت لوالديلماذا تحتفظ به قال لقد وجدته واشتريته لأني كنت اظن انه يتكلم عن مريم وهو عندها كان لأول مرة يعلم ان مريم هي بنت يوسف وليس بنت عمران اي انه لم يكن ينتبه لهذا الفرق
هذا بسبب عدم التعمق فهذه المعلومات قد تغش قارئها لأنها تفاصيل بالنسبة له قد تكون غير مهمة


> وأنجيلكم لا مصداقيه له عندي فلن اضيع وقتي في قرأته واعطائكم ادلة منه لانني في النهاية اعرف انه محرف حسب المصلحة دون شك ولم يثبت لي احد عكس هذا الكلام


كلام مضحك ومضحك جداً 
أنتم تؤمنون بعيسى 
ياأخي نحن لا نؤمن بعيسى 
لا تؤمنون 
طب دليل 
مو مجبور قدملك دليل
بربك هذا الا يدعى هبل


----------



## بنت العرب (6 سبتمبر 2006)

فريد قال:


> *بيرجع الآخ بقول ماهي شتيمة*
> *بترضى اقولها لك*
> *لكن ربي يسوع لايعلمنا الشتائم*


 
علمنا ديننا ان نحسن الى الجاهلين لانهم بجلهم غارقون
فوالله انك كاليهودي الذي كان يكذب بالمسيح والاسلام
ولو انك تعرف ماهو دينك الصحيح لكنت تعلمت الكلام


----------



## بنت العرب (6 سبتمبر 2006)

إيليـــا قال:


> *في رد منطقي هو انو في نظر المسيحيين ان الانبياء اخطأوا او ممكن يخطأوا فكيف تريد مني ان اؤمن ان الكتاب المقدس هو صحيح ........لم نيجي نسال المسيحيين ايه الدليل ان الانجيل صحيح غير محرف تقولون نعرفها من الكتاب المقدس .......طيب مين الي كتبها .....مش التلاميذ ....والتلاميذ ليس بانبياء يعني ممكن يخطأو زي مااخطأو الانبياء ........اذا كان الانبياء اخطأوا التلاميذ مايخطأون ؟.........والحاجة التانية هو ان اليهود معروفون بانهم قتلة الانبياء فكيف تؤمن يان التوراة والانجيل صحيح .......الي قدروا يقتلو انبياء مايقدروش يحرفوا؟؟؟؟*
> *والدليل الاخير هو انا عندي اثبات على ان القران غير محرف .......ولا اريد ان تثبتولي ان تعملوا زيها عشان تقولو دة اثبات على ان القران نقدر نعمل زيه .......انا مش عايز تثبتولي في القران انا عايز تثبتولي في ما اقل مستوى من القران ومع ذلك عجزت عنها العالم لكن ما حقول ايه هو قبل ما اسمع الرد *
> *وشكرا*


 

الا تريدين ان تعرفي ماهو اصلا معنى الانبياء
اسمعي
الانبياء هم رسل الله وهم من الخطا معصومين فاياكي والكفر لانك لاتفقهين
والقران موجود وكلام الله موجود ويوم الحساب نعرف من منا كان يكفر استغفر الله العظيم


----------



## بنت العرب (6 سبتمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> اه بالمناسبة كلامك سليم جداا في الحته دي
> 
> حتي اقرا الايات دي
> 
> ...


 



هاها
تقول ان الحبشي سيحمي قطة
مارايك عندما اقول لك بان النجاشي قد اسلم بعد سماعه لسورة مريم
اتريد ان تكفر مريم ايضا 
انا ساقدم لك النصيحة انت لما تكبر ابقى تعال وتعلم النقاش والكلام


----------



## ma7aba (6 سبتمبر 2006)

> هاها
> تقول ان الحبشي سيحمي قطة
> مارايك عندما اقول لك بان النجاشي قد اسلم بعد سماعه لسورة مريم
> اتريد ان تكفر مريم ايضا
> انا ساقدم لك النصيحة انت لما تكبر ابقى تعال وتعلم النقاش والكلام


بنت العرب أنا اراهنك على هذا الكلام المغلوط


----------



## بنت العرب (6 سبتمبر 2006)

يدعونا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ويقول القران
بان المسلم لا يؤمن الا اذا امن بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله كل امن بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله فهو مؤمن فقال المسلمون سمعنا واطعنا لانفرق بين احد من رسلك 
هذا هو دين الاسلام وهذا هو الدين الصحيح
امنا بالله وكتبه وكل انبياءه
موسى وعيسى وابراهيم وغيرهم وامنا بسينا وحبيبنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم اهدي قوم كانوا بالكفر مستمرون
سبحانك ربي اتوب اليك واشكي اليك
الاعضاء جميعا والمشرفين
المشرف الحق هو المشرف العالم الذي يفقه بامور الدين وليس المشرف الذي يدعي
معرفته بامور الدين 
اعرف الكثير والكثير من طلاب الجامعات الاسلامية الكبار
مااريد ان اقوله الان
بانني لن احارو اشخاص عاديين يلزمهم الكثير ليصلوا الى المستوى المطلوب للتحدث عن براهين الاسلام والمسيح فمن يخوض مثل هذه الحوارات عليه ان يكون عالما لامور دينه صحيحا وانا لمست بانكم لاتفقهون بشي مناقشتكم مضيعة للوقت

لان فئة كبيرة منكم قد كفرة وانا لن اكفر من اجل بعضكم
ان اردتم انا اعرف عائلةمسيحية تعد من اطيب الناس واخلاقهم عالية
يؤمنون بالله وكل الانياء عالمين جيدا مامعنى رسالة الانبياء يقدرون الرسل والنبين مؤمنون بمحمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
مارايكم عندما يقول لي السيد جورج هذا اسم الرجل بان كتابهم قد حرف على ايام اليهود والنصارى المشركين الذين ادعوا الايمان وهم كاذبون مارايكم عندما يقول لي مسيحي بان ديننا قد حرف لان علمائنا لايفقهون مارايكم عندما يقول لي باننا نتمنى ان نصلي وان نشكر الله مثلكم على نعمه ولن اقسم على كلامي هذا لانكم كفرتكم بكل السماوات والاديان 
مارايكم عندما يطلب الرجل من بناته التحجب كالراهبات 
اسمعوا ووعوا
لاتكفروا بالله فانتم اليه لراجعون  واعلموا جميعا بان كل الرسل جاؤوا ودعوا الى الاسلام 
كل الانبياء مسلمين وليسوا كفرة كلهم دعوا الى الاسلام والايمان باله وحده لاشريك له 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(قل هو الله احد الله الصمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا احد )
ولا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله
والحمد لله على نعمة الاسلام​


----------



## بنت العرب (6 سبتمبر 2006)

ma7aba قال:


> بنت العرب أنا اراهنك على هذا الكلام المغلوط


 
لارهان بالواقع
النجاشي اسلم ومات مسلم 
لاتفكر بالله وبالاسلام فالاسلام دين الله ودين الحق
السيد المسيح ايضا نبي الله وهو من بشر بمحمد عندما قال ابشركم بني صادق صدوق اسمه احمد
الانبياء كلهم امنوا بخاتمالانبياء الانبياء كلهم امنوا بالاسلام
فكيف لكم انتم بالتكلم بالهراء
لا اريد ان ادخل معك بحرب لاننا عندها نكون قد كفرنا لاننا نتكلم عن الرسل وليس عن اناس عاديين


----------



## بنت العرب (6 سبتمبر 2006)

•• النجاشي يُسلم..
أثر محاولة قريش الفاشلة لاسترجاع المهاجرين تعززت مكانة المسلمين المهاجرين ولاسيما جعفر (رضي الله عنه) عند النجاشي، حيث تجلت شخصيته الرصينة ومنطقه الفياض وحسن أدبه وأخلاقه، أخذ النجاشي يلتقي جعفرَ بين الحين والآخر فتتجلى له في كل يوم ملكاته وخصائصه العالية أكثر فأكثر، فرأى النجاشي فيه صورة مثلى متجسدة للدين الإسلامي، ولا عجب في هذا فشهادة النبي (صلى الله عليه وآله) صريحة بحقه لما قال له: (يا جعفر أشبهت خَلْقي وخُلُقي).
استطاع جعفر بما أوتي من منطق رصين ورجاحة عقل أن يجذب النجاشي إلى الإسلام، وما هي إلا فترة يسيرة حتى أسلم النجاشي ولكنه كتم إسلامه لئلا يبطش به قومه ويثورون عليه. ومرت سنين على جعفر (رضي الله عنه) وأصحابه في الحبشة وكانت الأخبار تترى عليهم بانتشار الإسلام وتوطيد أركانه بعد أن تجاوز مرحلة الخطر وأصبح له كيان في المدينة وكانوا يتابعون أنباء الانتصارات واحدة تلو الأخرى وقد امتلأت نفس جعفر روعة بما سمع من أبناء إخوانه المؤمنين الذين خاضوا تلك المعارك المظفرة وكان يتلهف شوقاً إلى إخوانه الذين صدقوا ما عاهدوا الله عليه، وكان ينتظر الشهادة ليلتحق بذلك الركب المبارك وفعلاً أقبل من الحبشة سنة 7هـ بالوقت الذي كان الرسول (صلى الله عليه وآله) يعيش فرحة الانتصارات على أعداء الله بعد أن فتح الله عليه خيبر.
ولما رآه النبي (صلى الله عليه وآله) استبشر بقدومه وضمه إليه وقبّل ما بين عينيه، وقال: (ما أدري بأيهما أسر بقدوم جعفر أم بفتح خيبر).​


----------



## ma7aba (6 سبتمبر 2006)

> لارهان بالواقع
> النجاشي اسلم ومات مسلم


أعطني الدليل


> لاتفكر بالله وبالاسلام فالاسلام دين الله ودين الحق


هل جاهزة لنقاش محترم


> السيد المسيح ايضا نبي الله وهو من بشر بمحمد عندما قال ابشركم بني صادق صدوق اسمه احمد


إن كنت تقصدين عيسى فنحن لا نؤمن به وإن كنت تقصدين يسوع فاعطني الدليل من عندك او من عندي ان يسوع قال هذا


> الانبياء كلهم امنوا بخاتمالانبياء الانبياء كلهم امنوا بالاسلام


أعطني آية تقول أن يسوع المسيح وليس عيسى المسيح قال هذا


> فكيف لكم انتم بالتكلم بالهراء
> لا اريد ان ادخل معك بحرب لاننا عندها نكون قد كفرنا لاننا نتكلم عن الرسل وليس عن اناس عاديين


المي تكذب الغطاس اليس كذلك 
طب سؤال اعتراضي واطالبك انت بما انك هجومية جداً أن تجيبي عليه هل الشمس تتوقف عندما تغرب أم ان الكواكب والأجرام بحركة دائمة


----------



## بنت العرب (6 سبتمبر 2006)

أخبار النجاشي 
واسمه أصحمة ملك الحبشة . معدود في الصحابة رضي الله عنهم وكان ممن حسن إسلامه ولم يهاجر ، وقد توفي في حياة النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- ، فصلى عليه بالناس صلاة الغائب ولم يثبت أنه صلى -صلى الله عليه وسلم- على غائب سواه ، وسبب ذلك أنه مات بين قوم نصارى ، ولم يكن عنده من يصلي عليه ؛ لأن الصحابة الذين كانوا مهاجرين عنده خرجوا من عنده مهاجرين إلى المدينة عام خيبر 



********************


----------



## ma7aba (6 سبتمبر 2006)

> •• النجاشي يُسلم..
> أثر محاولة قريش الفاشلة لاسترجاع المهاجرين تعززت مكانة المسلمين المهاجرين ولاسيما جعفر (رضي الله عنه) عند النجاشي، حيث تجلت شخصيته الرصينة ومنطقه الفياض وحسن أدبه وأخلاقه، أخذ النجاشي يلتقي جعفرَ بين الحين والآخر فتتجلى له في كل يوم ملكاته وخصائصه العالية أكثر فأكثر، فرأى النجاشي فيه صورة مثلى متجسدة للدين الإسلامي، ولا عجب في هذا فشهادة النبي (صلى الله عليه وآله) صريحة بحقه لما قال له: (يا جعفر أشبهت خَلْقي وخُلُقي).
> استطاع جعفر بما أوتي من منطق رصين ورجاحة عقل أن يجذب النجاشي إلى الإسلام، وما هي إلا فترة يسيرة حتى أسلم النجاشي ولكنه كتم إسلامه لئلا يبطش به قومه ويثورون عليه. ومرت سنين على جعفر (رضي الله عنه) وأصحابه في الحبشة وكانت الأخبار تترى عليهم بانتشار الإسلام وتوطيد أركانه بعد أن تجاوز مرحلة الخطر وأصبح له كيان في المدينة وكانوا يتابعون أنباء الانتصارات واحدة تلو الأخرى وقد امتلأت نفس جعفر روعة بما سمع من أبناء إخوانه المؤمنين الذين خاضوا تلك المعارك المظفرة وكان يتلهف شوقاً إلى إخوانه الذين صدقوا ما عاهدوا الله عليه، وكان ينتظر الشهادة ليلتحق بذلك الركب المبارك وفعلاً أقبل من الحبشة سنة 7هـ بالوقت الذي كان الرسول (صلى الله عليه وآله) يعيش فرحة الانتصارات على أعداء الله بعد أن فتح الله عليه خيبر.
> ولما رآه النبي (صلى الله عليه وآله) استبشر بقدومه وضمه إليه وقبّل ما بين عينيه، وقال: (ما أدري بأيهما أسر بقدوم جعفر أم بفتح خيبر).


المصدر من فضلك


----------



## بنت العرب (6 سبتمبر 2006)

ma7aba قال:


> أعطني الدليل
> 
> هل جاهزة لنقاش محترم
> 
> ...


 

اولا الحوار ان تعدى الاحترام فلن اكمله
ثانيا للحوار اداب اولها عدم تكفير الانبياء
ثانيا احترام المعتقدات
ثالثا عمد التهجم على الاسلام لاني عندها ساتهجم  باكثر من تهجكم ولكني لن افعل هذا
لاني مؤمنة ولا اريد ان اكفر واستغفر ربي دائما على كل حال
اسمع في الحوار لا يوجد مشارطات في الحوار ثبوتيات وساثبت لك ذلك
واياك وان تدمج بالحوار اساليب السخرية 
عندما توافق على طريقة حواري ابدء بحوارك عندها​


----------



## ma7aba (6 سبتمبر 2006)

بحب قلك مارح تلاقي دليل والسبب بسيط هو انو لو كان اسلم فعلا لكانت عائلتوا اسلمت واصبحت الحبشة إسلامية لا مسيحية هذا دليل اول والدليل القاطع انه عام 700 ميلادي تم نقل رفات مار موسى الحبشي ابن السلالة المالك إلى الحبشة وإقامة دير خاص به واعتبر مار موسى الحبشي شفيع الحبشة ومرجعها الديني من خلال كتاباته 
للمعلومة مار موسى الحبشي هو صاحب دير مار موسى الحبشي بسوريا وهو من ترك الحكم والوثنية واعتصم بالبراري وترهبن ونشر وادخل المسيحية لاحقا إلى الحبشة 
ويوجد 2 يدعيان موسى الحبشي احدهم ملك وثني اصبح مسيحيا وترهبن والآخر لص وقاتل ترك الجريمة والشر وترهبن واصبح اكبر مدافع عن المظلومين 
فياريت ماتخبصوا وبالنهاية كل ادلتكن إسلامية دون اي دليل وكأنكن تشهدون على نفسكم وهنا ينطبق المثل القائل قالولوا للحرامي احلف قلن اجى الفرج


----------



## ma7aba (6 سبتمبر 2006)

طب انت لم تجيبي على سؤالي الذي طرحته


----------



## بنت العرب (6 سبتمبر 2006)

اسمع ياهذا
ارجع الى الدلائل والكتب الدينية بشكل صحيح وتعمق بها عندها تعرف ما الحقيقة
ثانيا لست مضطرة لكي ابرر لك ان كان كلامي واضح او لا ماعندي قلته وانت بلط البحر
اضافة لهيك
الحبشي اسلم ارجع لكل المصادر وتاكد بنفسك

والاسلام دين الله ودين الحق


----------



## بنت العرب (6 سبتمبر 2006)

ma7aba قال:


> بحب قلك مارح تلاقي دليل والسبب بسيط هو انو لو كان اسلم فعلا لكانت عائلتوا اسلمت واصبحت الحبشة إسلامية لا مسيحية هذا دليل اول والدليل القاطع انه عام 700 ميلادي تم نقل رفات مار موسى الحبشي ابن السلالة المالك إلى الحبشة وإقامة دير خاص به واعتبر مار موسى الحبشي شفيع الحبشة ومرجعها الديني من خلال كتاباته
> للمعلومة مار موسى الحبشي هو صاحب دير مار موسى الحبشي بسوريا وهو من ترك الحكم والوثنية واعتصم بالبراري وترهبن ونشر وادخل المسيحية لاحقا إلى الحبشة
> ويوجد 2 يدعيان موسى الحبشي احدهم ملك وثني اصبح مسيحيا وترهبن والآخر لص وقاتل ترك الجريمة والشر وترهبن واصبح اكبر مدافع عن المظلومين
> فياريت ماتخبصوا وبالنهاية كل ادلتكن إسلامية دون اي دليل وكأنكن تشهدون على نفسكم وهنا ينطبق المثل القائل قالولوا للحرامي احلف قلن اجى الفرج


 
احيانا اشعر بالشفقة عليك
ان كنت تفقه وواثق من نفسك كثيرا
لما لاتعرض افكارك اذا لاراها
عندما لاتؤمن ببارهيننا فكيف تطلب المصدر؟


----------



## ma7aba (6 سبتمبر 2006)

> اسمع ياهذا
> ارجع الى الدلائل والكتب الدينية بشكل صحيح وتعمق بها عندها تعرف ما الحقيقة
> ثانيا لست مضطرة لكي ابرر لك ان كان كلامي واضح او لا ماعندي قلته وانت بلط البحر
> اضافة لهيك
> ...


عيوني بالعلم والبحث العلمي لا يوجد كلام مثل الذي تقولينه انا اعطيكي حقائق تاريخية موجودة وانت تتكلمين بكلام سوف اعطيكي رابط على الخاص لترى ان مسلمين ينكرون إسلامه
نقطة اخرى انت تتكلمين من مصدر إسلامي والغريب ان الحبشة عبر تاريخها الطويل لم تعلن غسلامها بل بقيت مسيحية 
ونقطة اهم غذا كان ماتقولينه ان النجاشي قال هذا مطابق لما ورد عندنا واسلم بسبب هذا إذا أنت تقرين أن النسخة الحقيقية للإنجيل كانت موجودة بزمن النبي محمد ففمكن تعطونا اياها ام عجزت جحافل المسلمين على الحفاظ عليها
رغم اننا بالمسيحية لا يوجد عندنا شخص يدعى عسى 

ويبدوا انك ستبقين تتهربين من سؤالي الذي هو صعب على ماأظن وللتذكير اعود واكرك السؤال الصعب والصعب جداً
طب سؤال اعتراضي واطالبك انت بما انك هجومية جداً أن تجيبي عليه هل الشمس تتوقف عندما تغرب أم ان الكواكب والأجرام بحركة دائمة


----------



## بنت العرب (6 سبتمبر 2006)

ma7aba قال:


> عيوني بالعلم والبحث العلمي لا يوجد كلام مثل الذي تقولينه انا اعطيكي حقائق تاريخية موجودة وانت تتكلمين بكلام سوف اعطيكي رابط على الخاص لترى ان مسلمين ينكرون إسلامه
> نقطة اخرى انت تتكلمين من مصدر إسلامي والغريب ان الحبشة عبر تاريخها الطويل لم تعلن غسلامها بل بقيت مسيحية
> ونقطة اهم غذا كان ماتقولينه ان النجاشي قال هذا مطابق لما ورد عندنا واسلم بسبب هذا إذا أنت تقرين أن النسخة الحقيقية للإنجيل كانت موجودة بزمن النبي محمد ففمكن تعطونا اياها ام عجزت جحافل المسلمين على الحفاظ عليها
> رغم اننا بالمسيحية لا يوجد عندنا شخص يدعى عسى
> ...


 

ومن تكون لارد عليك اساسا
اولا من يجب عليه ان يحافظ على كتابه فهي ملتكم انتم وانتم من يجب عليه
ان يحافظ على ديانته
وانا عندي الكثير من المواقع التي تثبت اسلامه
بكل الاحوال ارائك لاتهمني  ولا يهمني طريقة تفكيرك


----------



## بنت العرب (6 سبتمبر 2006)

يدعونا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ويقول القران

بان المسلم لا يؤمن الا اذا امن بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله كل امن بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله فهو مؤمن فقال المسلمون سمعنا واطعنا لانفرق بين احد من رسلك 
هذا هو دين الاسلام وهذا هو الدين الصحيح
امنا بالله وكتبه وكل انبياءه
موسى وعيسى وابراهيم وغيرهم وامنا بسينا وحبيبنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم اهدي قوم كانوا بالكفر مستمرون
سبحانك ربي اتوب اليك واشكي اليك
الاعضاء جميعا والمشرفين
المشرف الحق هو المشرف العالم الذي يفقه بامور الدين وليس المشرف الذي يدعي
معرفته بامور الدين 
اعرف الكثير والكثير من طلاب الجامعات الاسلامية الكبار
مااريد ان اقوله الان
بانني لن احارو اشخاص عاديين يلزمهم الكثير ليصلوا الى المستوى المطلوب للتحدث عن براهين الاسلام والمسيح فمن يخوض مثل هذه الحوارات عليه ان يكون عالما لامور دينه صحيحا وانا لمست بانكم لاتفقهون بشي مناقشتكم مضيعة للوقت​ 
لان فئة كبيرة منكم قد كفرة وانا لن اكفر من اجل بعضكم
ان اردتم انا اعرف عائلةمسيحية تعد من اطيب الناس واخلاقهم عالية
يؤمنون بالله وكل الانياء عالمين جيدا مامعنى رسالة الانبياء يقدرون الرسل والنبين مؤمنون بمحمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
مارايكم عندما يقول لي السيد جورج هذا اسم الرجل بان كتابهم قد حرف على ايام اليهود والنصارى المشركين الذين ادعوا الايمان وهم كاذبون مارايكم عندما يقول لي مسيحي بان ديننا قد حرف لان علمائنا لايفقهون مارايكم عندما يقول لي باننا نتمنى ان نصلي وان نشكر الله مثلكم على نعمه ولن اقسم على كلامي هذا لانكم كفرتكم بكل السماوات والاديان 
مارايكم عندما يطلب الرجل من بناته التحجب كالراهبات 
اسمعوا ووعوا
لاتكفروا بالله فانتم اليه لراجعون واعلموا جميعا بان كل الرسل جاؤوا ودعوا الى الاسلام 
كل الانبياء مسلمين وليسوا كفرة كلهم دعوا الى الاسلام والايمان باله وحده لاشريك له 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(قل هو الله احد الله الصمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا احد )
ولا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

والحمد لله على نعمة الاسلام​


----------



## ma7aba (6 سبتمبر 2006)

> ومن تكون لارد عليك اساسا
> اولا من يجب عليه ان يحافظ على كتابه فهي ملتكم انتم وانتم من يجب عليه
> ان يحافظ على ديانته
> وانا عندي الكثير من المواقع التي تثبت اسلامه
> بكل الاحوال ارائك لاتهمني ولا يهمني طريقة تفكيرك


طب لسهلها عليكي بدي مصدر إسلامي تراثي وليس حديث يقول أن النجاشي اسلم غذا كنت لا تريدين استخدام ماوهبه الله لك عقلك


----------



## باسم (7 سبتمبر 2006)

محبة لا يوجد مصدر اسلامي نعتمد عليه غير القرآن والسنه اي القرىن والاحاديث النبوية فقط لا غير


----------



## ma7aba (8 سبتمبر 2006)

> محبة لا يوجد مصدر اسلامي نعتمد عليه غير القرآن والسنه اي القرىن والاحاديث النبوية فقط لا غير


حلو جبلي منن انو النجاشي اسلم


----------



## باسم (8 سبتمبر 2006)

القصة بالمختصر 


ولما رأت قريش اطمئنان المهاجرين في أرض المهجر، وحسن صحبة النجاشي لهم، اجتمعوا في دار الندوة وقالوا: إنّ لنا في الذين عند النجاشي ثأراً، فاجمعوا مالاً واهدوه إلى النجاشي لعلّه يدفع إليكم من عنده، ولينتدب في ذلك رجلان من أهل رأيكم، فبعثوا عمرو بن العاص وعمارة بن الوليد مع الهدية فركبا البحر.
فلمّا دخلا على النجاشي سجدا له وسلما عليه وقالا: قومنا لك ناصحون، وإنهم بعثونا إليك لنحذرك هؤلاء الذين قدموا عليك، لأنهم قوم رجل كذاب خرج فينا يزعم أنه رسول اللّه ولم يتّبعه إلاّ السفهاء، فضيّقنا عليهم وألجأناهم إلى شِعب بأرضنا لا يخرج منهم أحد ولا يدخل عليهم أحد، فقتلهم الجوع والعطش، فلما اشتد عليهم الأمر بعث إليك ابن عمه ليفسد عليك دينك وملكك، فاحذرهم وادفعهم إلينا لنكفيكهم، وآية ذلك أنهم إذا دخلوا عليك لا يسجدون لك ولا يحيّونك بالتحية التي كنت تحيّا بها، رغبة عن دينك.
فلمّا دعاهم النجاشي وحضروا صاح جعفر بن أبي طالب بالباب: يستأذن عليك حزب اللّه.
فقال النجاشي: مروا هذا الصائح فليُعد كلامه، ففعل.
فقال: نعم فليدخلوا بأمان اللّه وذمّته.
فدخلوا ولم يسجدوا له.
قال: ما منعكم أن تسجدوا لي؟
قالوا: نسجد للّه الذي خلقك وملَّكك، وإنما كانت تلك التحيّة لنا ونحن نعبد الأوثان، فبعث اللّه فينا نبيّاً صادقاً، وأمرنا بالتحية التي رضيها وهي (السلام) تحية أهل الجنّة.
فعرف النجاشي أن ذلك حق، وأنه في التوراة والإنجيل.
فقال: أيكم الهاتف يستأذن؟
قال جعفر: أنا .
قال: فتكلّم.
قال: إنك ملك لا يصلح عندك كثرة الكلام ولا الظلم، وأنا اُحب أن اُجيب عن أصحابي، فمر هذين الرجلين فليتكلّم أحدهما فتسمع كلامنا وحوارنا.
فقال عمرو بن العاص لجعفر: تكلّم.
فقال جعفر للنجاشي: سله أعبيد نحن أم أحرار؟ فإن كنّا عبيداً قد أبقنا من موالينا فارددنا إليهم.
فقال عمرو: بل أحرار كرام.
فقال: هل أرقنا دماً بغير حق فيقتص منا؟
قال: لا، ولا قطرة.
قال: فهل أخذنا أموال الناس بغير حق فعلينا قضاؤها؟
قال عمرو: ولا قيراط.
قال النجاشي: فما تطلبون منهم؟
قال: كنا وهم على دين واحد، على دين آبائنا، فتركوا ذلك واتبعوا غيره.
فقال النجاشي لجعفر: ما هذا الذي كنتم عليه والذي اتّبعتموه؟ وأصدقني.
فقال جعفر: أما الذي كنا عليه فتركناه فهو دين الشيطان، كنا نكفر باللّه ونعبد الحجارة، وأما الذي تحولنا إليه فهو دين اللّه الإسلام، جاءنا به من اللّه رسول، وكتاب مثل كتاب ابن مريم موافقاً له.
فقال النجاشي: تكلمتَ بأمر عظيم فعلى رسلك.
ثم أمر بضرب الناقوس، فاجتمع إليه كل قسيس وراهب، فقال: اُنشدكم باللّه الذي أنزل الإنجيل على عيسى، هل تجدون بين عيسى وبين القيامة نبيّاً مرسلاً؟
قالوا: اللّهمّ نعم، قد بشّرنا به عيسى وقال: من آمن به فقد آمن بي، ومن كفر به فقد كفر بي.
فقال النجاشي لجعفر: ماذا يقول لكم هذا الرجل؟ وماذا يأمركم به وماذا ينهاكم عنه؟
قال: يقرأ علينا كتاب اللّه، ويأمرنا بالمعروف، وينهانا عن المنكر، ويأمرنا بحسن الجوار، وصلة الرحم، وبرّ اليتيم، ويأمرنا أن نعبد اللّه وحده لا شريك له.
فقال: اقرأ ما يقرأ عليكم.
فقرأ عليه سورة العنكبوت والروم، ففاضت عين النجاشي وأصحابه من الدمع.
فقال: زدنا من هذا الحديث الطيّب.
فقرأ عليهم سورة الكهف.
فأراد عمرو أن يغضب النجاشي فقال: إنهم يسبّون عيسى واُمّه.
فقرأ عليهم جعفر سورة مريم (ع).
فلمّا أتى على ذكر عيسى واُمه رفع النجاشي نفاثة من سواكه قدر ما يقذى العين فقال: واللّه ما زاد المسيح على ما يقول هؤلاء نقداً.
ثم التفت إلى جعفر ومن معه من المسلمين وقال لهم: اذهبوا فأنتم سيوم(14) بأرضي، من سبّكم غرم، فلا هوادة اليوم على حزب ابراهيم، ما أحب أن لي دَبْرا(15) من ذهب وأني آذيت رجلاً منكم.
ثم قال: ردوا عليهما هداياهما فلا حاجة لي فيها، فواللّه ما أخذ اللّهُ منّي الرشوة حين ردّ عليّ ملكي فآخذ الرشوةَ فيه، وما أطاع الناس فيّ فأطيعهم فيه.
فخرجا مقبوحين مردوداً عليهما ما جاءا به.
وفي النجاشي وأصحابه ـ حسب بـــعض التفاسير ـ نزلت: (وإذا سمعوا مــــا اُنزل إلــــى الرسول ترى أعينهم تفيض من الدمع)(16).

*اسلام النجاشي​**ثم ان النجاشي أسلم سراً وآمن بالنبي (ص) خفية وقال: لو قدرتُ أن آتي النبي لأتيته، فكاتبه النبي (ص) في أن يزوّجه اُم حبيبة بنت أبي سفيان، وكانت ممن هاجر إلى الحبشة مع زوجها عبيد اللّه بن جحش، فتنصَّر هناك ومات، فزوّجه إيّاها، وأصدقها عنه أربعمائة دينار، وكان الذي تولّى تزويجها خالد بن سعيد بن العاص، وكتب إليه أن يبعث إليه من بقى من أصحابه ويحملهم ففعل، وحملهم في سفينتين مع عمرو بن اُمية، وقدموا على رسول اللّه (ص) حين افتتح خيبر.
ولمّا مات النجاشي نعاه رسول اللّه (ص) في اليوم الذي مات فيه وخرج إلى المصلّى فكبّر خمس تكبيرات ثم التفت إلى المسلمين وقال: استغفروا لأخيكم.
قيل: وكان موت النجاشي في رجب سنة تسع هجرية، ولما صلّى عليه رفع إليه سريره بأرض الحبشة حتى رآه بالمدينة، وتكلّم المنافقون وقالوا: يصلّي على علج مات بأرض الحبشة.
*

14 ـ السيوم : الآمنون.
15 ـ الدبر بلسان الحبشة : الجبل.
16 ـ المائدة : 83.


----------



## ma7aba (10 سبتمبر 2006)

> ثم أمر بضرب الناقوس، فاجتمع إليه كل قسيس وراهب، فقال: اُنشدكم باللّه الذي أنزل الإنجيل على عيسى، هل تجدون بين عيسى وبين القيامة نبيّاً مرسلاً؟
> قالوا: اللّهمّ نعم، قد بشّرنا به عيسى وقال: من آمن به فقد آمن بي، ومن كفر به فقد كفر بي.


يعطيك العافية بتعرف أنو ورطت حالك ورطة الها اول مالألها آخر وورط جميع المسلمين بهذا التناقض القاتل
1- كلامك يدل على ان التوراة والأنجيل الحقيقييان كانا موجودان في ذلك الزمان لأنهما استدلا على آيات الأنجيل الحقيقي بقولهم وبالتالي هل تفسرلي كيف لم يستطع الإسلام الحفاظ على تلك الكتب رغم جيوشه الجرارة أو المحافظة على نسخة واحدة فقط تؤيد كلامه ان عيسى قال هذا  رغم ان الأنجيل لا يحويعلى اسم عيسى من الاساس
2- إذا كان الإنجيل مزور قبل تلك المرحلة كما تدعون فكيف عرف الرهبان محتوى الحقيقي فالأنجيل الحالي لا يحوي مثل هذا الكلام بل بالعكس تماماً وبالتالي الرواية كاذبة 
3- كيف لم يعرف الرهبان أن عيسى اسم امه مريم ولكن جده عمران بينما يسوع اسم اسمه مريم وجده يوسف أظن هؤلاءالرهبان لم يقرأوا الكتاب المقدس بحياتهم


> ثم ان النجاشي أسلم سراً وآمن بالنبي (ص) خفية


إن كان الرهبان اعترفوا بأنه يوجد نبي  بين عيسى الذي لا نعلم من هو ويوم القيامة فلماذا لم يؤمن علناً وهل الملك يخاف أمبراطور روما اعلن المسيحية وحولها للمسيحية رغم كل المحاربة ضد المسيحية
التناقض الآخر قلت مصدرنا القرآن والحديث فلماذا تأتي بمصادر أخرى


----------



## الملثم (10 سبتمبر 2006)

مايكل قال:


> من هم المسيحيين من وجهة نظرك؟؟؟؟


من وجهة نظري هم عباد صليب اسلموا ربهم للصلب فما اسطاعوا ان يدفعوا عنه الظلم واباه لم يستطع دفع القتل عن ابنه


----------



## My Rock (10 سبتمبر 2006)

*الاخ محبة من بعد اذنك تقفل الموضوع لان البعض بدأ يأخذ من حرية الموضوع منفذا للاساءة (كالعضو الملثم مثلا), فياريت تغلق الموضوع لو النقاشات التي انت فيها في هذا الموضوع خلصت و ربنا يبارك عملك*


----------



## حنيف مسلم (11 سبتمبر 2006)

*ماي روك ليش زعلت مو هذا هو بحق اعتقادكم خليك من اسلوب العباره ولكن مضمونها اليس صحيحا؟؟؟*


----------



## القديس الأخير (11 سبتمبر 2006)

مكرر


----------



## القديس الأخير (11 سبتمبر 2006)

*كود لاك*

اسلوبك في غاية الأدب روك
كود لاك


----------



## My Rock (11 سبتمبر 2006)

حنيف مسلم قال:


> *ماي روك ليش زعلت مو هذا هو بحق اعتقادكم خليك من اسلوب العباره ولكن مضمونها اليس صحيحا؟؟؟*


 
لا يا عزيزي ليس بصحيح, فنحن لا نعبد الصليب كما قاد اخوك المسلم بأننا عباد الصليب

ثم هناك تزييف للحقائق فالاخ اصبح يلقي بأفكار غريبه بين الهو اباه و ابنه بالمعنى الجسدي المغلوط و السبب واضح و معروف

ثم يتعدى ذلك الى نسب الضعف لالهي بكون غير قادر عن دفع الحكم و كأنه أسير الاحداث و غير متحكم بها

بس حاب اذكرك, لو انطرح موضوع اسلامي و دخل احد و اساء لعقيدتك لا تسأل لماذا فالسبب امامك!


----------



## القديس الأخير (11 سبتمبر 2006)

*راي في المسيحية هو*



Zayer قال:


> اول مرة تحط موضوع مو منقول
> 
> المسيحيين في نضري كمسلم
> 
> ...


 
أنهم أناس احبو نبيهم واتبعوه وضحوا من اجل تعاليمه 
وهم أناس رقاق القلب بحكم تعاليم السيد المسيح السموحة والمتسامحة 
ولكني اسال سؤال واحد فقط وهو للاستفسار وليس كشبهة او انتقاص او استفزاز وهو لماذا يقدس اخواني المسيحيين بصورة عامة الصليب مع انه الآلة التي صلب عليها يسوع عليه السلام 
ولكم مني كل الحب والتقديس


----------



## My Rock (11 سبتمبر 2006)

القديس الأخير قال:


> ولكني اسال سؤال واحد فقط وهو للاستفسار وليس كشبهة او انتقاص او استفزاز وهو لماذا يقدس اخواني المسيحيين بصورة عامة الصليب مع انه الآلة التي صلب عليها يسوع عليه السلام
> ولكم مني كل الحب والتقديس


 
بالرغم من ان السؤال خارج الموضوع و كنت اتمنى انه في موضوع خاص, الا أني سأجيبك اجابة قصيرة حفاظا على مسار الموضوع

نحن لا نقدس الصليب ابدا و لا نعبده كما يقول البعض بقصد الاهانة
الصليب هي الالة التي انصلب عليها المسيح بكامل رغبته وأرادته, فسكب خلاصه للبشرية من خلال صلبه, فالصليب رمز الى صلبه و كفارته, فالصليب نتذكر و نرمز الى صلب المسيحي الكفاري, لا الى الاداة التي صلب عليها المسيح

لا اكثر و لا اقل


----------



## القديس الأخير (11 سبتمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> بالرغم من ان السؤال خارج الموضوع و كنت اتمنى انه في موضوع خاص, الا أني سأجيبك اجابة قصيرة حفاظا على مسار الموضوع
> 
> نحن لا نقدس الصليب ابدا و لا نعبده كما يقول البعض بقصد الاهانة
> الصليب هي الالة التي انصلب عليها المسيح بكامل رغبته وأرادته, فسكب خلاصه للبشرية من خلال صلبه, فالصليب رمز الى صلبه و كفارته, فالصليب نتذكر و نرمز الى صلب المسيحي الكفاري, لا الى الاداة التي صلب عليها المسيح
> ...


 

اشكر اجابتك وتعليماتك فريد صدقني لااعرف كيف اتنقل واحافظ على نافذة المواضيع فكل شوية تدخل علية رسالة اروح للانبوكس وافتحها وارجع ارد عليها ثاني ولا اعرف كيف اتصفح المشاركات 
فعندما اتصفحاها لايظهر عندي رد او شيء  لكي انقر عليه وارد او اشارك فكل رد افتح له رسالة


----------



## My Rock (11 سبتمبر 2006)

القديس الأخير قال:


> اشكر اجابتك وتعليماتك فريد صدقني لااعرف كيف اتنقل واحافظ على نافذة المواضيع فكل شوية تدخل علية رسالة اروح للانبوكس وافتحها وارجع ارد عليها ثاني ولا اعرف كيف اتصفح المشاركات
> فعندما اتصفحاها لايظهر عندي رد او شيء لكي انقر عليه وارد او اشارك فكل رد افتح له رسالة


 

*ولا يهمك عزيزي, اتمنى انك لاقيت الجواب الشافي*


----------



## استفانوس (11 سبتمبر 2006)

*امـــين*


----------



## My Rock (11 سبتمبر 2006)

*يقفل لان قلة الادب وصلت حدودها*


----------

